# Hayate the Combat Butler



## Scorpio3.14 (Jan 5, 2007)

*[DATS] Digimon Savers The Movie Trailer*​
Synopsis:

_16-year-old Hayate is really down on his luck. Because his unemployed parents are good-for-nothings who waste what money they have on gambling, Hayate had to start working at a young age to help out his family. Although such experience has made him inhumanly fast and tough and skilled at things boys aren't normally skilled it, it has also left him in an awkward position, as his parents have racked up such a huge gambling debt that they have sold Hayate to the yakuza for the value of his organs. In a desperate attempt to avoid that fate, Hayate decides to become a “bad guy” and kidnap someone to be held for ransom, but his efforts to do so are mistaken as a confession of love by the girl he targets. When he helps save the (as it turns out) ultra-wealthy 13-year-old Nagi from real kidnappers, she takes him in and gives him a job as her new personal butler (and love interest) until he can pay off his debt. But Hayate is more attracted to Nagi's beautiful teenage maid Maria, and head butler Klaus is initially disapproving of the boy with such a poor look. And then there's Nagi's pet Tama, who is also a force to be reckoned with._

Synopsis taken from the Anime News Network review of Hayate the Combat Butler v.1 which can be found here: 



Its actually a very funny series IMO  Nothing to be taken to serious or anything, but its a fun and light hearted comedy that is always good for a few laughs in my experience. I wanted to see if there are any other fans of this series here to start a discussion thread and perhaps interest a few new readers to the series


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 5, 2007)

I heard this is being made into an anime.  not much info though.


----------



## ydraliskos (Jan 6, 2007)

I'lll give it a try and tell you opinions today


----------



## HugeGuy (Jan 6, 2007)

Read 5 volumes and yes, it's a funny lighthearted series.


----------



## Daisuke CP10 (Jan 6, 2007)

Read volume one so far and yeah, its awesome. Nagi is too cute and hayate is teh shit. Will be fully anticipating its recently announced anime.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jan 6, 2007)

Daisuke CP10 said:


> Read volume one so far and yeah, its awesome. Nagi is too cute and hayate is teh shit. Will be fully anticipating its recently announced anime.



More than that. Hayate is actually invincible.


----------



## cyu2 (Jan 6, 2007)

I read the first four volumes a time ago, where can I find scans of five and up?


----------



## ydraliskos (Jan 7, 2007)

Its cute  It's Pedolicious


----------



## Shur1ken (Jan 8, 2007)

yeah, this manga is hilarious


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 8, 2007)

It's a very good manga imo.

In fact I recently made a *review entry* about it last week.


----------



## Shur1ken (Jan 9, 2007)

double post for the pwn??

well anyway, i think some groups has picked it up and its going well...


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 11, 2007)

The series is good but not much depth to it. It's one of those manga that you'll read a few chapters then read a few later on so that you won't feel burn out with the series.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jan 13, 2007)

LOL I loved the G Gundam reference in c47  Then again I love just about any reference that I actually get lol

I'm looking forward to seeing what Hayate mortal blow would be like. However, then again I think I would rather see Maria's mortal blow >_>


----------



## Kakashi_owns (Jan 13, 2007)

I reqad the first volume while I was in a book store I thought it was good im going to keep reading.


----------



## Panda_Chan (Jan 13, 2007)

It's a funny series, and quite clever. I really enjoyed it, seeing as though I bought the first volume on a lark. 

I think Hayate is a little older than 6 though....maybe around 16 with the way he thinks/acts/etc.


----------



## Nuriel (Jan 27, 2007)

I picked up volume one last week.  I really like it.  Thanks for posting this.  I checked around the web for scans for later volumes, and couldn't find any.  So, thanks.  Now I can get caught up.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jan 28, 2007)

Panda_Chan said:


> It's a funny series, and quite clever. I really enjoyed it, seeing as though I bought the first volume on a lark.
> 
> I think Hayate is a little older than 6 though....maybe around 16 with the way he thinks/acts/etc.



Hayate is 16. Scorpio missed a "1".


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jan 28, 2007)

HugeGuy said:


> Hayate is 16. Scorpio missed a "1".



I did? *goes to look* Damn it, I did XD 6-year-old Hayate??? How come no one brought that typo to my attention ealier? 

Oh well, its fixed now


----------



## Hikaru (Feb 22, 2007)

HugeGuy said:


> More than that. Hayate is actually invincible.



Truck > Hayate


----------



## Baby Raptor (Feb 25, 2007)

i love that series , , some one already make thread of anime of Hayate the Combat Butler ,becasue i love tiger !! and cute plot


----------



## Baby Raptor (May 27, 2007)

i can't wait for Nun vs Hayte ....in next chapter


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Aug 29, 2007)

Hayate is a sadist p*d*p****!  

lol, I loved the all the RPG references. Nagi's money being infinite while she only has 3 health and the teachers drunkeness being 9999  This next arc/mini-arc should be a lot of fun


----------



## Baby Raptor (Aug 30, 2007)

finally it is release,,,, i wait for long time i thought it was dead website ...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 30, 2007)

Lawl...I can't believe Hayate already has his final test when he only had only one ordeal before-hand 

But...man his current rpg party looks like the type to get slaughtered


----------



## Parallax (Aug 30, 2007)

I was watching this series, but stopped due to time constraints.  I'm thinking of picking up the manga after Jojo and a few other top listers.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 23, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Pretty funny how neither Hayate nor Nagi were the main characters in a valentine's chapter xDD
Well any chapter with Nishizawa and Katsura should be entertaining xD


----------



## Uzumaki~Kakashi (Oct 25, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I feel sorry for Hinagiku...  I would never want that much chocolate either.  Hinagiku should of enlisted Nishizawa's help in eliminating her valentine chocolate.  Since Nishizawa is famous for eating stuff.


----------



## Hikaru (Oct 27, 2007)

20th century boy? :amazed

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Lastest chapter


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Dec 28, 2007)

nice...been quite a long time since there was a release


----------



## coolx (Dec 28, 2007)

1 volume...
yeah.....


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 23, 2008)

I wonder if they'll ever catch up. I mean the series is up to volume 14 and I'm really starting to get into this series.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 23, 2008)

Keep your fingers crossed. We might be fortunate enough to have an other volume or two batch release...hopefully.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 23, 2008)

Well I would hope so. I really am starting to love this series.


----------



## Mider T (May 5, 2008)

How far's the raw up to?


----------



## Echo (May 5, 2008)

Mider T said:


> How far's the raw up to?



Allegedly, It's been published up to volume 14. The scans only go to 8.

I haven't found any RAWs past volume 8 either. I hope they scan it soon.


----------



## Payapaya (Jun 10, 2008)

That kitten will make a fine addition to the cast, if this chapter is any indication to that fact.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2008)

Payapaya said:


> That kitten will make a fine addition to the cast, if this chapter is any indication to that fact.



"Just as Planned" face it was sporting was awesome


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 7, 2008)

^no....no we don't 

I've been reading the chapters the day they come out but haven't really posted much because this thread didn't seem so lively, lol. 

Hayate cross-dressing seems to be a main staple of the series and yes, I've  read both the current chapters  and chapters 178-187, which was very interesting and gave a ton of insight into Hayate's past. And based on 187, we may not have seen the last of A-tan.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm surprised at you Kira  We had Wataru x that one nun a few chapters back and now we have what could be Wataru x Sakuya!  He's more assertive than Hayate when it comes to relationships.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 7, 2008)

^Hayate and assertive should never go together in a sentence. Oblivious...yes...naive...yes....assertive...nope. 

And Wataru was basically shoata bait for that Nun. I think the fact that the Nun has feelings for a 13 year boy should be more shocking than Wataru being confident. xDD


As for Sayuka, they keep linking them together because of the fact she gave up her chance to get into the school for him. And they do get along very comfortably.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 7, 2008)

Well they're both more emotionally mature than Nagi, and I think Wataru has a thing with the older women


----------



## Mider T (Sep 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



lol Nagi's reaction to that guy's feelings towards Hayate


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 12, 2008)

Mider T said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> lol Nagi's reaction to that guy's feelings towards Hayate



*Spoiler*: __ 




Nagi had the right idea, lol

And Hinagiku cosplaying as Meer form GSD was definitely spot on


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 22, 2008)

Wasn't feeling this chapter because I already seen it in Anime form. But Hayate's lip syncing bit still made laugh a bit xDD

I sure hope they animate the birthday episodes with Hinagiku next time around.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 5, 2008)

That was quite a situation Maria set up in 101, and the only time Hayate notices it is when the girls actually _aren't_ coming onto him


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 13, 2008)

Dear god...Isumi _*isn't*_ the absent-minded one in her family


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up Mider T. Great chapter.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I lol'ed hard at Izumi's mom and the door bell thing. Hard to believe Isumi is the normal one of the family XD Good stuff.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 20, 2008)

Ch.110 was simply awesome

Here some coloring tutorials

An entire chapter dedicated to the manga character popularity poll 

It was obvious who in Hayate no Gotoku would come in first but damn...what a margin


----------



## Mider T (Dec 20, 2008)

The viewers know what they like, still I thought Maria would be closer


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 20, 2008)

^Because Hinagiku is that much more popular 

And I wonder why Hayate's official count was fourth if his total count technically enabled him to be 2nd?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 20, 2008)

I thought it was because Hermione Ayasaki wasn't a real person (therefore the votes for "her" weren't combined with his)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 20, 2008)

Mider T said:


> I thought it was because Hermione Ayasaki wasn't a real person (therefore the votes for "her" weren't combined with his)



It's still Hayate but with a different persona. I say mere technicality..but who am I to state that


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Dec 21, 2008)

Kira Yamato said:


> ^Because Hinagiku is that much more popular
> 
> And I wonder why Hayate's official count was fourth if his total count technically enabled him to be 2nd?



Cuz that would put Maria in 3rd and we just can't have that


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 25, 2008)

Awesome Christmas Release:

Ch.111-115 are now out. 
The Sasuke x Kiba FC


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (Dec 26, 2008)

I like this manga, the references to other manga's make it rather unique 

And a speaking Tiger


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 1, 2009)

Lawl...out of all the possible locations Nagi could hit on the map she hits Japan's Trench first


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 7, 2009)

Ch.117 is out.
gantz 289 download

*Spoiler*: __ 



And lol@ them skipping the hot springs scene. That's defintely what I would expect from this series xD


----------



## Mider T (Jan 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



lol Maria and her secret love of yaoi
I can't wait to see Tama interact with the creepy dude


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 7, 2009)

i followed the manga abit but I cant find the anime


halp


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 13, 2009)

im suprised this thread is this small; but interesting enough manga, although its hard for me to tell, but i think there may be as many as 3 legitimate contenders in this one

and yes the talking tiger is awesome, didnt anyone else laugh alot at the scene when he tries to sabotage and get the kitten thrown out and then the kitten tears up the little girls manga and his eyes grow 10 sizes at least


----------



## ナルヒナ (Feb 27, 2009)

Does anyone have the link for volume 9+ in RS, DDL or MU?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 27, 2009)

Chapter 124 kinda bored me, except Nagi playing on Hayate's chivalry.


----------



## ナルヒナ (Mar 1, 2009)

Final conclusion: Hayate is interested in guys, not girls (just like Ichigo).


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 14, 2009)

Ch.128 is out. 



*Spoiler*: __ 



For some reason, I never liked any chapters involving the film club, because the *normal* stories never they tell never go anywhere (and not in a good way). I can never find them humorous.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 14, 2009)

not a bad chapter, but its in kinda of a lull right now; i want to see more of that crazy grandma vamp


----------



## Teleq (Mar 14, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Ch.128 is out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Me neither. TBH I'm just reading this for Hina.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 15, 2009)

does anyone else get annoyed by the whole hayata thing


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 2, 2009)

LOL...so many funny moments and reference (i.e. Lucky Star & To Love-Ru).
The chapter with "openings" and of course the game show chapter with that idiotic girl answering those questions in a very unique way


----------



## Mider T (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah I liked this batch, especially the date.  I believe it's the first time we've gotten a panty-shot of Nagi (despite seeing her naked form the back) and that other always smiling girl (who I thought wore pants like Hinagiku and Misaka).  Looks like the author just said "aw fuck it" and drew them


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 2, 2009)

^Yeah, I was surprised to see an Izumi panty shot since she usually wear those shorts underneath like Hinagiku, but I shouldn't be too surprised since she usually gets picked on by the two other members of the baka trio


----------



## Drew8898 (Apr 4, 2009)

Just picked this series up a few days ago and had a marathon reading session since then.  I just finished chapter 129, and there's one thing that's jumped out at me multiple times while reading the series...

The only thing standing in the way of Ayumu Nishizawa and Hinagiku Katsura becoming a cannon yuri pairing is their foolishly misguided feelings for Hayate.  

Every time they have any sort of interaction with each other, I have to step back and ask "are they seriously still going for the guy when they're acting so obvious around each other?"  The hot springs scene was really the last straw.  I'm convinced they're doing it on purpose to frustrate me.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 4, 2009)

^Awww....let Hayate have his harem 

In this type of series I doubt will ever see Hayate paired with anyone definitively, but the Ayumu/Hinagiku dynamic is very interesting 

Also, chapter 130 is out but I didn't feel like bumping this thread


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 4, 2009)

I just want to get to Hayate's reunion with Athena, since that'll be interesting

A: Hayate, you idiot. (long dialogue here) Loli, here's the money he owes you even though he was my butler in the first place. (carries Hayate away)
N: ehhhhhhhhhhhhh
M: Take me too! (Hayate carries her away on Athena's orders)

14 hours later

:ho


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 4, 2009)

The arc with Athena was one of the most interesting arcs of the series and did a good job of going into Hayate's past...not to mention the randomness of meeting Izumi in the process


----------



## Darth (Apr 5, 2009)

I just DL'd all 8 volumes after finished the first 3.

So far so good. God knows I needed something to laugh about..


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 22, 2009)

Lawl...did someone just skip ahead yet again and scantlate a random chapter? 

Ch.218 is out now....

1

So basically here's what's been scantlated:

Chapters 1-130 
Chapters 178-195
Chapter 218 xDD


----------



## Mider T (Apr 22, 2009)

^Probably because the current arc is so interesting, they're taking too long catching up.


----------



## Darth (Apr 23, 2009)

At what chapter does Volume 8 end?

Cause that's how far I've read.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 23, 2009)

Mider T said:


> ^Probably because the current arc is so interesting, they're taking too long catching up.




I can understand why. A-Tan makes her return pek 

And Izumi looks especially cute in this chapter.



Darth Ruin said:


> At what chapter does Volume 8 end?
> 
> Cause that's how far I've read.



Volume 8 consists of chapters *75-85*


----------



## El Torero (May 5, 2009)

Finished reading 222 manga chapters (in chinese almost half of them lol ).


*Spoiler*: __ 



I´m very interested in the Stones stuff. There are 9, and Hayate, Wataru and one girl from the Council Membership have 3 now.

Also, the Stones are the treasure of Nagi´s family. I wouldn´t be surprised if her grandpa is trying to resurrect the mother with the stones.

Also, the sword Athena used against Hayate is named Hakkou, like the school. And it seems the grandpa build the school in the place Hayate entered in Athena castle.

Also, current Athena appears twice. One time saying Nagi grandpa stole something from her. And second time saying she´ll beat Nagi´s butler to get the family hereridation. This is going to be epic.




I cannot wait for more. And also, Hinagiku FTW


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 8, 2009)

Just finished reading the scantlation for 219 and it looks like A-Tan is coming back for what was originally hers


----------



## El Torero (May 8, 2009)

Chapter 172. Do you recognise the other 3 guys?


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 8, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> Chapter 172.



LOL...no wonder I didn't notice xDD



> Do you recognise the other 3 guys?




*Spoiler*: __ 



lol...yeah, they're characters from Gundam 00.

In all I see the character from Vocaloid, Lelouch (Code Geass), Setsuna, Allelujah, and Lock on *or* Tiera (Can't tell with the last one on the far right) from Gundam 00


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 8, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Just finished reading the scantlation for 219 and it looks like A-Tan is coming back for what was originally hers



The Hayate war


----------



## El Torero (May 10, 2009)

Chapter 131!!!!!

Aleluia!


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 11, 2009)

Trying to find a flaw in Maria to expose for a joke is nearly impossible. I can see why Hayate put her above Hinagiku in terms of perfectionism xDD

Although both characters have certain flaws that could easily be exploited


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 17, 2009)

Ch.132 is out 

The gap is slowly closing folks


----------



## El Torero (May 18, 2009)

Hell yeah 

I cannot wait for the Sakuya birthday Arc of chapters 140-147


*Spoiler*: __ 



And Hinagiku confesing Ayumu she´s in love with Hayata-kun


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 23, 2009)

Ch.133 GET!


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 23, 2009)

Best line in the chapter was Maria suggesting playing Russian Roulette with a semi-automatic handgun


----------



## Rokudaime (May 24, 2009)

*Reading Athena Arc*

Sorry, Hinagiku..I think I am Athena fan now....I see the light...

Hayate X Athena

They will make a perfect couple like Mr.Smith and Mrs Smith.

Exchange sword every night is a good couple in my opinion


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 24, 2009)

Yep, I'm also an A-Tan fan. You can't beat someone's first love 

Not to mention Hayate getting that nearly indestructible body was due to her v_v


----------



## Rokudaime (May 24, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Yep, I'm also an A-Tan fan. You can't beat someone's first love
> 
> Not to mention Hayate getting that nearly indestructible body was due to her v_v



and not to mention that he kissed her more than any girl combined...and he still a child

and about the final villain of this series, I can see Hayate's parent as final boss.

Father : Hayate ! I shall kidnap all your girls and sell them away...
Mother : Hayate, do you think you can beat us? HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA
Hayate : You guys...

*Battle Start*

Father 
HP : 999,999
Ability : Steal , Draw Energy, Backstab , Conversion, **Evil Couple Technique : Vile Couple Punch*
*

Mother 
HP : 500,000
Ability : Deceive , Scam , Gamble, Backstab, **Evil Couple Technique : Vile Couple Dance*
*

*Evil Couple Technique : Vile Couple Dance**
Father and Mother Need To Alive To Execute This Deadly Combo.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 24, 2009)

Hayate's the kind of person who will most likely end up forgiving his parents no matter how horrible they are. It's just in his nature


----------



## Rokudaime (May 24, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Hayate's the kind of person who will most likely end up forgiving his parents no matter how horrible they are. It's just in his nature



Yeah..that is his nature...if he don't have that undead body..he would have died few thousand years ago...

Thanks To A-Tan, he still alive despite that he being naive and kind in the harsh and cruel world.


----------



## Mider T (May 24, 2009)

I've already forgot what chapter 133 was about despite having read it an hour ago.


----------



## El Torero (May 24, 2009)

Chapter 224 (last chapter in Japan) was very interesting 



Let your minds to be dirty


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 24, 2009)

Mider T said:


> I've already forgot what chapter 133 was about despite having read it an hour ago.



It was about money and how Hayate or that teacher will never have any luck with it.


----------



## Rokudaime (May 24, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> Chapter 224 (last chapter in Japan) was very interesting
> 
> 
> 
> Let your minds to be dirty



sometime I really wonder what is hayate's thought about Hina...Will he actually do her if there is opportunity someday..


----------



## Mider T (May 24, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> It was about money and how Hayate or that teacher will never have any luck with it.



Ah yes, such an awesome sword fight.  It seems like all of the underprivileged people in this manga have significant abilities.  Except Hamster, but she makes up for that with her incredible show of screentime in the anime.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 24, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Ah yes, such an awesome sword fight.  It seems like all of the underprivileged people in this manga have significant abilities.


I guess when you're poor you acquire the skills necessary in order to survive, whether it be sword fighting, gambling, or learning basic servant skills  

But let's not forget Hina has excellent combat abilities. Although her past background being similar to that of Hayate does kind of throws that theory for a loop. 



> Except Hamster, but she makes up for that with her incredible show of screentime in the anime.



Don't forget her inane ability to eat tons of food and never gain a pound.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 24, 2009)

I just noticed the chapter out on Manga traders as well. 

LOL, that has to be one random regret that priest has.


----------



## Rokudaime (May 25, 2009)

About Hinagiku, is she actually very strong as well?

Strongest female character so far?


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 25, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> About Hinagiku, is she actually very strong as well?
> 
> Strongest female character so far?



In terms of Kendo and overall athletics she's the strongest female character under 18


----------



## Rokudaime (May 26, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> In terms of Kendo and overall athletics she's the strongest female character under 18



Then who is the other strong female character except Athena?


----------



## Mider T (May 26, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> In terms of Kendo and overall athletics she's the strongest female character under 18



I wouldn't be so sure, Maria has been shown to hold her own and the SPs respect her.


----------



## El Torero (May 27, 2009)

Chapter 225 stuff (raw online in Mangahelpers)


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Nun is back. And tries to steal Hayate his pendant (the one Grandpa gave him. In last chapters he changed the conditions for getting the possesions of the family: to steal Hayate his pendant. And Athena wants these possesions too so is very likely we´re going to see her face Hayate in the very next chapters. 
Whatever, Nun loses physicaly against Hayate but then uses her most powerful technique which is capable of ending Hayate´s social life lol


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2009)

The Miki chapter proven that there is a girl who really like Hinagiku. At least that's what it sounds like when she says there someone she likes but it's impossible for them to be together.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jun 1, 2009)

_**Read chapter 219**_

Oh man...Athena is soooo elegant and have a nice body...I like her.

I wish Hayate X Athena would happen.

and again, why is the writer keep introduce a new girls for Hayate? as if current set of girls isn't enough for him.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 1, 2009)

^The mangaka likes this type of situational romantic comedy. It's almost like they make fun of themselves through the storyline and outrageous situations. Hayate will most likely not end up with anyone in the end or I guess I should better say that the ending will be wide open.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 7, 2009)

Ch.137 is out now


----------



## El Torero (Jun 8, 2009)

lol I´m loving more and more the ghost priest :rofl

We´re near the Sakuya Birthday Arc


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 8, 2009)

lol@ the fact that Tama and Nagi were communicating over the net without each one knowing.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jun 9, 2009)

Oh man, About Ayumu..

I can see that she fapping a lot in her house.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 9, 2009)

Just finished reading the scans for 226 and 277. And I knew that necklace Hayate had to protect would come into play at some point. At least we have more detail rules on it in regard to how long the challenger must hold on to the necklace in order for ownership to be transferred and of course seeing A-Tan as well.


----------



## El Torero (Jun 9, 2009)

And also:

*Spoiler*: __ 



In 224 Hayate invited Hinagiku to a restaurant to owe her thanks for helping her in the voleyball game with pendant in game against...what was the name of Sakuya bro? Gilbert?
He told that to Nagi in 225 and she told him to search Hamster for going to visit Athens places with her.



Expect even more Hinagiku in upcoming next chapters 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Imagine Hinagiku meeting A-than


----------



## Mider T (Jun 10, 2009)

Well, nice to know that pedonun still has feelings for everyone's favorite shota


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 11, 2009)

Ch.225 is now available.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 12, 2009)

Wow, Hayate-Onii-chan. Sakuya calling Hayate that makes things a lot more akward 

And I didn't know Hayate had an older brother


----------



## El Torero (Jun 12, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Wow, Hayate-Onii-chan. Sakuya calling Hayate that makes things a lot more akward
> 
> And I didn't know Hayate had an older brother




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, he appeared in A-tan Arc and was the one who said Hayate to apologize to A-tan


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 12, 2009)

wait is there a new chapter out

does anyone else think hayate is taking the TLR route, with no real plot movement


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 13, 2009)

Ch.146 is out as well



Kira U. Masaki said:


> wait is there a new chapter out
> 
> does anyone else think hayate is taking the TLR route, with no real plot movement



There's plot development just not in the romance department. I don't forsee Hayate ending up with anyone, IMO.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 14, 2009)

lol "if it's one of those jobs where they keep telling you you're a minor it's okay even if you get caught" 

So, that's how Hinagiku, Nagi, Hayate and Ayumu ended up working at the same place xDD

The part about all mangaka want to die had me cracking up and not to mention how they made light of the contradictions that were inherent in Gundam Seed. I can't imagine Kira giving up fighting and getting a part time job xDD


Nagi is just lucky that a mangaka stopped by the cafe rather than a regular customer, because she had a best chance to shine in that kind of scenario.


----------



## Hiruma (Jun 14, 2009)

Hayate may not end up with anyone but I'm interested in seeing how he will resolve his debt without doing so so it's a win-win situation for me.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 14, 2009)

I love Ayumu's mom making up that story about Ayumu's dad possibly getting laid off and how she should have married some other guy with financial stability...all in a ploy to fend off Ayumu's request for an advance on her allowance


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 14, 2009)

Ch.147 & 148 are now out in scantlation


----------



## Mider T (Jun 14, 2009)

Are there three groups scanning this now?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 14, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Are there three groups scanning this now?



There's actually more than 4 groups 

*Bod Rangzen
4L-enigma
McDonald
FoOLRULez*

And there's no pattern I can discern to what chapters they decide to scan


----------



## Frostman (Jun 15, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Wow, Hayate-Onii-chan. Sakuya calling Hayate that makes things a lot more akward
> 
> And I didn't know Hayate had an older brother



Yea that one really hit me hard. I was speechless.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 15, 2009)

I just noticed that Maria makes tea exactly the same way I do 

*well, I use carnation milk instead of regular milk but it's almost the same* XD


----------



## Rokudaime (Jun 15, 2009)

About the chapter where every student are wearing some kind of mask with "?" written on it...is reference to which anime/manga?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 15, 2009)

The class format was a parody of Negima. As for the ? marks on the mask, I'm not sure.


----------



## El Torero (Jun 15, 2009)

Chapters 162-164 are a mini Hayate and Hinagiku arc.
Chapters 169-173 are the arc all Izumi fans were waiting 


*Spoiler*: __ 




lol with the 4 Segawa Guardians:
-Miku from Vocaloid
-MOTHERFUCKING LELOUCH
-The 4 pilots of Gundam 00
-And Ponygon of Zatch Bell?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 21, 2009)

What's this?  Actual Hayate flirting?  A girl who can flirt back without being flustered!?!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 21, 2009)

Hayate could always flirt with a girl. He was just never conscious of it


----------



## El Torero (Jun 22, 2009)

I predict Hayate will be doing in 142 the same finger-joke trying Wataru did in 141


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 22, 2009)

Wataru will forever be tormented by the fact that he can never do anything cool in front of Isumi xDD

And since it's Sakuya, you knew comedy had to be at the forefornt of the chapter. I still felt bad for Wataru though...I wonder how Hayate will handle it?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 27, 2009)

Ch.142 was rather boring. I rather enjoyed ch.171 (and essentially the rest of the Izumi arc). The misunderstanding between Izumi's father and Hayate was hilarious xD


----------



## Rokudaime (Jun 27, 2009)

Seriously, Hayate definitely not a very good boyfriend material despite that he have all the information, ability and skills to score a girl.

His ability to create a misunderstanding scene is just unrivalled, and this can make her girlfriend exploded every seconds due to the jealousy and misunderstanding he caused.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow, there was a huge release of Hayate no Gotoku chapters 

*Ch.214-217
Ch.160; 162-164
Ch.169; 172-173*

Link


----------



## Mider T (Jun 30, 2009)

Chapter 160 was hilarious throw into the past.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 30, 2009)

Loli Maria and Hayate/Hingakiu's first date


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 2, 2009)

LOL..Kaoru bombed big time, but at least he got to confess somewhat near the end. Nothing like liquor to loosen someone up


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 4, 2009)

Ch.143 was released. 

And I should have figured Hayate's stand up act would do well xD


----------



## El Torero (Jul 7, 2009)

lol Ayasaki Hermione is back 


*Spoiler*: __ 



WTF HINAGIKU KNOWS A-THAN???


----------



## Mider T (Jul 7, 2009)

Things have certainly gotten interesting haven't they?  I wonder if the anime will skip ahead to these parts in time?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 7, 2009)

^I doubt it. Why when the manga in relation to that storyline is still on-going?

Let the anime get to the flashback concerning A-Tan before deciding on any recent manga storyline.

I too was wondering how did Hinagiku know of A-Tan :S


----------



## Mider T (Jul 7, 2009)

Oh yeah I know, I was hoping they'd jump to the flashback arc, then this one.  It'll bring in more ratings.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 7, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Oh yeah I know, I was hoping they'd jump to the flashback arc, then this one.  It'll bring in more ratings.



But this current manga arc isn't even finished  

Plus, you have to leave a bit of a teaser for the audience. People will still flock to the anime. I don't see the point in rushing it now.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 7, 2009)

It will be by the time the anime gets there, even if it only focusing on Athena.

I suppose, maybe it's just my impatience.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 7, 2009)

There's plenty of material the anime can work with. Perhaps it can get to this current arc but it doesn't have to be immediately after the flashback arc. A little spacing out never hurt anyone, especially when that space is lined with manga material.


----------



## SaiST (Jul 9, 2009)

Does anybody here have Chapter 212 RAW? Link at MH is dead, can't seem to find it anywhere else.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 9, 2009)

lol, a giant mouse trap with manga as bait. I can't foresee anything going wrong with that layout


----------



## El Torero (Jul 11, 2009)

Chapter 232 spoilers!


*Spoiler*: __ 







So one of the chief director of Hakuo was Athena. Hina says that Hakuo is directed by five directors, but it practically belongs to Tennous family. But since Athena is too young to handle the job, a person called Kirika is doing the job at the moment. Hina is surprised that Hayate didn't know this as Mikado is one of the five directors. Hina then remembers that Hayate only attended for about half a year. She wonders how Hayate got to know Athena's catchphrase as Athena graduated early and she stopped showing up in the school from the end of last year. She turns around to find that Hayate is not there. Hayate stumbles through a flower garden under moonlight, thinking about asking Athena for forgiveness when he meets her. Then, he runs into Athena.

[From that day,

10 years.

They did not need to ask each other's names]

This explains:

1. How Hina knows about Athena.
2. Doubt whether Nagi knows Athena or not.
3. Identity of the chief president of Hakuo.

Wait... what about the newspaper article that said 'A child from Tennous family, still missing'?
Maybe, Athena was 'lost' when she was taken into Royal Garden, then after Hayate left, she must have went back to her family.

Now, one question though. Will Hina's date be forgotten?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 11, 2009)

Shit just got real.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2009)

Oh, SHI-!

Wow, so there was a connection between the school and A-Tan. 

But I can't wait till next chapter to see how this faithful reunion starts


----------



## Raviene (Jul 15, 2009)

ok i just started this series today by watching the anime first until episode 8...

went to read the manga online and i accidentally(i swear) started reading the "the end of the world arc"(i knew i should go back further but i somehow couldn't stop myself )... 

tried to take a peek at the last chapter but ended reading it(i saw the word athena that why )... 

i think i can confidently say that i got the gist of this manga and i somehow don't want to read the chapters i skipped but might watch the anime after a while

nevertheless, i enjoyed it and cant wait to read the next chapter


----------



## El Torero (Jul 18, 2009)

Spoiler pics of 233 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 20, 2009)

^I thought a new chapter was out. *Ch.147* has been scantlated (and released) since on or before June 14th


----------



## Mider T (Jul 20, 2009)

Ah, it gets confusing between the Big 3 websites


----------



## El Torero (Jul 23, 2009)

Can´t wait already for 234 

But it seems A-tan will be the one who finishes with Hayate


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 23, 2009)

Apparently she doesn't want Hayate to know that she remembers him. But why is she going after that jewel anyway? It sure isn't for the money since she doesn't need it, plus she didn't mind it being destroyed.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 23, 2009)

Maybe it has something to do with her powers.


----------



## Drcow (Jul 24, 2009)

Finally caught up! A-tan is so  

Never thought someone else would kick Hina-chan from my top list for this serie but damn I was wrong

Off to for some A-tan fan art searching


----------



## Rokudaime (Jul 24, 2009)

Athena's Ultimate plan.

Athena : I finally got the every of the Sanzen property..

Machina : Your next plan?

Athena : Give all the property back to nagi except his butler must remained at my side.

Machina : WHAT?

Athena : Well, in the legal way, Hayate is mine forever...HoHoHoHoHo..Nagi can't do a shit on Hayate anymore.


----------



## Drcow (Jul 24, 2009)

I lol'd


----------



## El Torero (Jul 25, 2009)

234 spoiler pics:

*Spoiler*: __ 








Hayate, on the way back to the mansion, meets Hakuo trio. They try to cheer Hayate up, but it doesn't work since he is shocked by the fact that Athena didn't remember him. Hayate asks them about who is Athena.

Athena was the best genius they had in Hakuo and her wealth was equal to Sanzenins, so the only person who could talk to her as an equal was Hinagiku. After they exchanged their email addresses, they got close, but when Hina tried to give her a nickname 'A-tan', Athena became cold, saying that 'No one calls me by that name anymore' and they didn't really get on well afterwards.

Hearing this, Hayate becomes certain that Athena still remembers him.




OH MY GOSH


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 27, 2009)

Scan for ch.198 is now out.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jul 27, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> 234 spoiler pics:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Hinagiku and Athena in the same chapter?

World Exploded.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 27, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Scan for ch.198 is now out.



I lol'd at the Klaus panel


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 27, 2009)

^I lol'd at the Bakuman reference


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jul 30, 2009)

*Ch 234 SCANS*


----------



## Mider T (Jul 30, 2009)

Catch her Hayate!


----------



## El Torero (Jul 30, 2009)

I predict Hayate coming back to A-tan mansion in 235, maybe Hinagiku goes with him. And epic will start to happen


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 5, 2009)

Scantlations for ch.199 and 235 are out


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 6, 2009)

^Yeah, I didn't feel like updating the post on manga traders updates concerning 200. xD

As for Maria I should figured her original role wouldn't have been one of a maid. And it's also nice to learn more about that jewel that Hayates carrying and the fact it's not the only one.

As for ch.235, oddly enough it really didn't do anything for me other than the fact that Sayuka arrived at the end.


----------



## Nadini (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh wow, A-tan is getting wet just thinking about Hayate, you sly dog you 

A-tan > Hina > Ayumu > Isumi(the non shy one) 



> - Hata said in backstage for chapter 36 that the Student Council's room is right beneath the clock called 'Crevice of Celestial Sphere' (it's the gap between constellations). Also, he said the stone (outama) contains the power of the stars.



Interesting.

Might somewhat explain how Hinagiku is able to use Masamune.


----------



## Nadini (Aug 11, 2009)

There's also a one-shot out as well, 32 delicious pages.

Can't wait for FoolRulez to get to the Athena arc-

stock


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah, Isumi getting lost in the mountain wasn't much a surprise. xDD


----------



## El Torero (Aug 13, 2009)

Chapter 237 spoilers:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Hina is finally going to confess!!!!


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 13, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> Chapter 237 spoilers:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



adn we know it won't end well. :/


----------



## Nadini (Aug 13, 2009)

Chapter out:

*DDL:* Skullman

*Online: *Skullman


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 13, 2009)

lol, another giant misunderstanding arises xD


----------



## Mider T (Aug 13, 2009)

Geez, and this time Maria was the one who misunderstood...I don't know why Hayate just didn't correct her.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 13, 2009)

I guess A-Tan really has him off his game. Even though he was kinda confused Maria mentioned Hinagiku, he still didn't take time to correct her.


----------



## El Torero (Aug 14, 2009)

Helicopters should dissapear
Helicopters should dissapear
Helicopters should dissapear
Helicopters should dissapear
Helicopters should dissapear
Helicopters should dissapear
Helicopters should dissapear
Helicopters should dissapear


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 14, 2009)

Sometime I really hate Hayate character.

I mean, why is that he never bother to explain the misunderstanding or anything if he feel something isn't right?

Now Hinagiku is the one who going to suffer in the next chapter.

Hayate going to break the delicate Hinagiku's heart


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 14, 2009)

Wait...Hinagiku suffers more? 

Awesome


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 14, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Wait...Hinagiku suffers more?
> 
> Awesome



*write Kira Yamato name in the DeathNote*

Blasphemy !


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 14, 2009)

Hayate has his own issues with A-Tan to deal with. He has no time for Hinagiku, especially when the misunderstanding isn't his fault. Maria made the mistake not Hayate. If you want to blame someone blame Maria. Leave Hayate alone


----------



## Mider T (Aug 14, 2009)

IMO opinion Athena is being petty, probably to be spoiled by Hayate since nobody else ever has.  I'd like to see her and Nagi duke it out, whether it be through business or a brawl over Hayate.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 17, 2009)

CH.150 has been scantlated.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 20, 2009)

Ch.202 is now out


----------



## Mider T (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh Maria


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 20, 2009)

Buying women's underwear is serious business and lol @ another Gundam 00 reference.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 20, 2009)

Meh, you know somethings going to happen to prevent Hinagiku from saying how she feels about Hayate, or at the very least Hayate might not receive the message in the way it was intended (yet another misunderstanding).


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 20, 2009)

It is alright for me to call Hayate pathetic?

His indecision nature do more harm than good..at this rate, he probably will make all maiden cry in the end. I guess this is the retribution for him to live penniless forever for being wishy-washy

Just as Hinagiku said, why am I actually fall in love with him?

anyway, buying underwear indeed a serious business.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 20, 2009)

Why is Hayate undecisive. We never have any internal dialogue with him stating he cares for Hinagiku and then turns around never follows through with it. He stated time and time again, he doesn't want to get involved with a girl unless he's able to take care of her and being a debt ridden butler doesn't allow him to do so. He's done a pretty good job sticking to that conviction. In other words, if Hayate every earns actual money, his mindset might change 

Then there's his responsibility of protecting Nagi. 

The only girl that can get Hayate to ever change his current views is A-Tan, solely because his first promise was to A-Tan and everyone else came in afterward.


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 20, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Why is Hayate undecisive. We never have any internal dialogue with him stating he cares for Hinagiku and then turns around never follows through with it. He stated time and time again, he doesn't want to get involved with a girl unless he's able to take care of her and being a debt ridden butler doesn't allow him to do so. He's done a pretty good job sticking to that conviction. In other words, if Hayate every earns actual money, his mindset might change
> 
> Then there's his responsibility of protecting Nagi.
> 
> The only girl that can get Hayate to ever change his current views is A-Tan, solely because his first promise was to A-Tan and everyone else came in afterward.



Nono..It is not about the Hinagiku or anything...I mean, in his daily life...whenever he stumble upon something or misunderstanding, he just seem don't bother or try his best to solve problems, in fact he just tag along and dance with them.

Just like one the scene in the anime episode...thanks to his nature, Maria just took away his white day's cookies away when it is never meant for her.

It is just pathetic IMO. 

I know it is for the plot purpose, but I just don't like Hayate's character now. This made Naruto's unhealthy obsession look good and it is not a good news.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 20, 2009)

^The thing is that while it was Maria's misunderstanding, Hayate genuinely doesn't know what's going on this time around. It's not like he thinks "oh, this is a misunderstanding so, but I'm still going to go along with it" He genuinely believes that he may have done something wrong this time and went along with the dinner. What reason does he have to refuse a friend? It's not like he knows Hinagiku likes him at this point, so going out with a friend who you think is upset with you for some reason, isn't wishy washy.


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 20, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> ^The thing is that while it was Maria's misunderstanding, Hayate genuinely doesn't know what's going on this time around. It's not like he thinks "oh, this is a misunderstanding so, but I'm still going to go along with it" He genuinely believes that he may have done something wrong this time and went along with the dinner. What reason does he have to refuse a friend? It's not like he knows Hinagiku likes him at this point, so going out with a friend who you think is upset with you for some reason, isn't wishy washy.



.....I am not talking about the recent chapters. 

I am talking about the past chapters when Hayate always tagging along with other misunderstanding or some expected event where he actually can refuse it.

Well, what do I expect from the Hayate, the Catalyst Of All Misunderstanding.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 25, 2009)

Ch.203 has been scantlated.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 26, 2009)

3 hours from L.A. to Las Vegas?  Really?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 26, 2009)

If Wataru doesn't lose the shirt off his back it will be a crying shame.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 26, 2009)

Ch.238 is now out.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Aug 26, 2009)

Hina is just so adorable! pek


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 26, 2009)

If Hinagiku was successfully able to pull off that line, it would have been one of the smoothest romantic lines ever


----------



## Mider T (Aug 27, 2009)

Well alright Hina, you just one-upped Maria.
I wonder if this means she'll accept defeat like Hamster.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm hoping we'll get a straight reply from Hayate and their won't be a misunderstanding. After all, something is bothering him and now isn't the time to be vague.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 3, 2009)

Damn right Hayate! 

I'm proud of him not beating around the bush and saying how he truly felt


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Sep 3, 2009)

Kinda feel sad for Hina though, just when she finally muster all her courage


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 3, 2009)

When there's more than 2 people involved in love someone is bound to get hurt.


----------



## El Torero (Sep 4, 2009)

Poor Hinagiku


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 4, 2009)

Stupid Hayate. 

When the hell did this turn into a shoujo manga? :ho


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 4, 2009)

^For telling the truth? :S


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 4, 2009)

Telling the truth doesn't mean you can't still be called stupid. 

I mean, if you gave me a dollar for every time a manga protagonist confessed his TRUE feelings and I called him stupid, I'd have almost enough money to buy lunch!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 4, 2009)

I'd say it wasn't great timing, but Hinagiku was the one who initially wanted to know what was bothering Hayate, and he wasn't even sure himself until he collected his thoughts and realized his feelings for A-Tan. 

Protagonists in romance series are usually are wishy washy and can't make up their mind or sometimes give half truths. I don't mind this result one bit. 

But I guess it all depends on one take on Hinagiku I guess, because I know how most people on either side will view this


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 4, 2009)

It doesn't matter. He's still property of Nagi.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 4, 2009)

His great, great grand children will still be working off that debt


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 4, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> His great, great grand children will still be working off that debt



Marry Nagi and get the debt forgiven. 

LOLI


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 4, 2009)

Whoring yourself for freedom. Oddly, I don't have a problem with this plan.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 4, 2009)

In a sense, Hayate has been a whore his entire life anyway. 

Btw, A-tan vs. Nagi will be epic.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 4, 2009)

Well, A-Tan can always claim to be Hayate's first


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 8, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Well, A-Tan can always claim to be Hayate's first



It's not how you start the race...it's how you finish.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 9, 2009)

Scantlation for ch.204 has finally been released.

*Edit:*
Scantlation for ch.240 is out as well.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 9, 2009)

Hinagiku fandom got trolled hard. lol


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 9, 2009)

Hayate looked pretty much in charge when that other butler tried laying down wood on him


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 9, 2009)

Of course. He's not weakened by having a tan.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 9, 2009)

ch.204 was particularly funny when Tama decided to burn that passport and it kept us wondering whose passport it was. I should have figured out it would have been Klaus


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 16, 2009)

Epic last page! Went from a Shoujo right back to a Shounen in less than a chapter. I love this series lol.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 16, 2009)

Sh-t got serious.....in a good way. 
Not to mention that chapter raised more questions than answers in regard to A-Tan's past.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 17, 2009)

Finally, we got some Himegami foreshadowing up in here!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 17, 2009)

Not to mention, We finally got to see Wataru's mom. Although the gambling showdown turned out to be more entertaining that I originally thought. 
*poor Sayuka*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 2, 2009)

Scan for ch.242 has been released


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 20, 2009)

Jeez, Hayate doesn't know when to STFU....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 20, 2009)

Wow, Isumi and Sakuya to the rescue. I didn't expect them to save Hayate from A-Tan xD

However, given his previous injuries I doubt their was anything he could have done alone to prevent her from taking the stone.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 20, 2009)

Possessed is just another way of saying PMS.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 20, 2009)

And this is why A-tan won't win Hayate in the end. Anytime she gets jealous, she'll bust out susano'o on your ass.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 20, 2009)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> And this is why A-tan won't win Hayate in the end. Anytime she gets jealous, she'll bust out susano'o on your ass.



I would have thought that would have given her bonus points


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 21, 2009)

Susano 

I wonder who copied who for now.


----------



## El Torero (Oct 28, 2009)

Chapter 246 in Mangafox.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Epic A-tan vs Isumi is EPIC


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 28, 2009)

Oh wow...Susano indeed awesome.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 28, 2009)

So she's not fully in charge of her body but the house is?  Regardless, that bitch is crazy.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 28, 2009)

Yikes, you know it's serious trouble when Isumi can't handle a spirit.


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 29, 2009)

In the end, Hayate still have to wipe his own ass.

I like that the author actually put all the blame and misfortune on Hayate's shoulder as he really want Hayate died due to the depression.

Just as Maria stated, this story is not about Hayate Good Ending.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Nov 4, 2009)

Jeez, what a battle!
And rofl at Makina still eating his Micky D's while this is still going on.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 4, 2009)

Without a doubt I don't remember a battle in this series that was this intense.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 4, 2009)

Cool chapter bro.  Didn't understand the ending though.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 11, 2009)

Scan for ch.248 is now out.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 11, 2009)

I think the genre has officially changed


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 11, 2009)

Hayate now has Isumi to contend with, which won't be easy. And at least we now know what happens to her hair when her powers reach their limit xDD


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 12, 2009)

it is obviously that Hayate won't let the stone destroyed no matter what circumstance is because of his twist oath.

So in the end, Hayate definitely will go for the hard route and fight Athena and Machina and somehow....win.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 12, 2009)

He has no choice but to keep the stone out of A-Tan's hand since the world is in danger. And of course he can't have it destroyed either.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 13, 2009)

I forgot...why exactly does he want the stone so bad anyway?  And for that matter why does Athena's spirit?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 13, 2009)

Mider T said:


> I forgot...why exactly does *he* want the stone so bad anyway?  And for that matter why does Athena's spirit?



Who are you referring to?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 13, 2009)

Hayate          .


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 13, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Hayate          .



*Power of Royalty*

If the pendant is stolen and kept for more than 24 hours then that person obtains Nagi's entire estate. 

Although there are hints apart from A-Tan that it holds supernatural meaning, like in vol. 12 when it's mentioned not all the money in the world can bring back the dead, however, Nagi's Grandfather pictured with the pendant indicates that might not necessarily be the case. 

Also, remember that both *Wataru* (from his mom) and *Sakuya* (gave hers to Aika) each have a pendant as well. Wataru was also told never to reveal it's existence to the Sanzenin


----------



## Mider T (Nov 13, 2009)

Oh, has it been shown that Nagi knows about this?

And do you mean Sakuya?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 13, 2009)

I don't think Nagi's aware of it. At least it hasn't been revealed whether she's aware of it or not.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 17, 2009)

Scan for ch.249 is now out.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 17, 2009)

Sorry Hayate, I don't think "take a third option" is going to work out for you this time. Hopefully I'm wrong.


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 17, 2009)

So the santa claus is Nagi's gramps after all?

and...Why must the writer force Hayate to pick one of the girl that he need to protect in the last page? Can't he just take all of them?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 18, 2009)

First time I've seen someone else notice that. He may be he may not be.

Cliffhangers are exciting though don't you think? Adds some drama and pulls the reader to wonder who he'll choose. Of course the decision will be drawn out.

I don't know if this concerns the other girls though, I know it concerns Nagi and Athena.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 23, 2009)

From what I've read it was one of those chapters that came out with one of the DVD sets. Each page apparently is a "chapter" in and of itself.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 24, 2009)

Scan for ch.250 is now out.


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 24, 2009)

Yeah...a filler chapter...(or myabe not)

well, since Hayate only have one more day to solve the crisis..I wonder how many chapters it going to take to finish the "one day".

About Nagi, I wonder what will she become if she become a commoner...will she able to live through that? Or perhaps, this is the major turning point of her life to become mangaka..


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 24, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> Yeah...a filler chapter...(or myabe not)
> 
> well, since Hayate only have one more day to solve the crisis..I wonder how many chapters it going to take to finish the "one day".
> 
> About Nagi, I wonder what will she become if she become a commoner...will she able to live through that? Or perhaps, this is the major turning point of her life to become mangaka..



I'm pretty sure there was already a chapter where she said she had millions invested in stock and other things and that she would be rich even without her inheritance.

Nagi. pek


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 24, 2009)

I liked the color pages, especially the cover with Hayate in between A-Tan and Nagi  

Nothing really new in this chapter but you get the sense that Hayate's decision is coming.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 24, 2009)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I'm pretty sure there was already a chapter where she said she had millions invested in stock and other things and that she would be rich even without her inheritance.
> 
> Nagi. pek



I thought about it, but... 

If Hayate chooses to destroy the King's Stone, then Nagi loses everything, her home, and all the other luxuries. Who's to say all that stock she has isn't a part of it? Nagi isn't making the money herself she's just using the resources.



Kira Yamato said:


> Nothing really new in this chapter but you get the sense that Hayate's decision is coming.



Pick a third option and save them both anyone? 

That's the only thing I feel that chapter revealed, I wonder how long it will take to get it going, hell, all it revealed was he considered the option, he has yet to actually decide...


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 24, 2009)

Hayate Solution

He impregnate Nagi, weds her, break the stone, save Athena, working as Athena's butler with his new wedly wife, seduce Athena in the process, weds her and three of them living together.

Money and love all come together in the end.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 24, 2009)

One problem to that though, Hayate sees Nagi as a child...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 24, 2009)

lol, I just read the special chapter that was released and loved the references thrown around: Black Lagoon, Shakugan no Shana, and Vocaloid xDD


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 24, 2009)

Drunkenwhale said:


> One problem to that though, Hayate sees Nagi as a child...



For the greater cause and future for Nagi, Hayate have to become lolicon.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 24, 2009)

I'd rather he not... -_-()

Besides, even if he executes such a disturbing plan, you think Athena would like having a girl who took her love? We're talking about a Yandere with mystic powers here. If she's anything related to Greek Mythology well let's say things would not look good for Nagi in such a scenario.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 25, 2009)

Mask the Money solos King Midas.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 25, 2009)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Mask the Money solos King Midas.



Sorry, but Shakugan no Nagi solos


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 25, 2009)

I think the key here is that Nagi in any form would solo.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 25, 2009)

XD You guys make me laugh.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 30, 2009)

Scan for ch.251 is now available.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 30, 2009)

Hayate won't make his decision until chapter 253 from what I've heard. So it's make it or break it time Nagi.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 7, 2009)

Spoilers for the next chapter...


*Spoiler*: __ 



So, the raw for the newest chapter is out and Hayate didn't make a decision at all. Nagi went ahead and broke the stone herself. Then they have this exchange...

Hayate: This journey!! Party!! Helicopter, airplane...!! That cottage and that mansion as well...!! Everything!! It was possible because there was money!!
Nagi: Haha... well, yes. Certainly, just like you said... I was protected by money up till now...
Hayate: It is so...!! But...!! But...!! Why...!! 
Nagi: Then...In the future from now on... you protect me.


Hey fans of other pairings...you hear that sound? It's your ship sailing away.  

NAGI!


----------



## Mider T (Dec 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I doubt the old man is going to give up Nagi's inheritance if she broke the stone.  If so, I'm sure Athena will lend Nagi money to create her own empire, at Hayate's request.


----------



## Drcow (Dec 7, 2009)

NOOOOOOO 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 bye A-tanxHayate ship


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 7, 2009)

Scan for ch.252 is out


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 7, 2009)

Like I said...Nagi solos.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow, I can't believe Nagi just did that


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 8, 2009)

Nagi isn't your average 12 year old girl. She totally see through Hayate's depression and she just ended the whole 200 chapters build-up within one panel. I bet that her grandfather probably going to very angry now...Same goes to the Holy Spirit.

by the way, since Nagi destroyed the stone, does this mean she is the one who going to inherit the whole Sanenzin property?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 8, 2009)

^Nagi loses her inheritance if the Stone is destroyed, period. If a person wants Nagi's inheritance they would need to acquire the stone and keep it in their possession. It wouldn't do them any good to break it unless they were paid to do so.


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 8, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> ^Nagi loses her inheritance if the Stone is destroyed, period. If a person wants Nagi's inheritance they would need to acquire the stone and keep it in their possession. It wouldn't do them any good to break it unless they were paid to do so.



Is that so...then too bad for Nagi.

It seems that Hayate should start to use his zombie-body to the fullest to earn money to support Nagi. Kidnapping, robbing, weapon dealing, drug dealing or anything that are against law isn't a problem for Hayate at all. And those activities earn big money if he did it right. 

It would be great read if a poor Nagi can build her new own empire through gambling and an investment later to show her intellect and what she learned from her grandpa in the past.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Dec 8, 2009)

Nagi's the best.

I'm sure Maria can kick the ass of the granpa and get the inheritance back.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 8, 2009)

Imagine if Nagi was in another manga, like Naruto or something. Everyone would've been one-shotted already. The juubi's in the moon, you say? Nagi goes and blows up the moon. 

NAGI! :ho


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 8, 2009)

I'll admit it was a real twist, instead of taking a third option, Nagi takes a fourth.

Then again, everything is up in the wind right now, there has to be some loophole.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 8, 2009)

I seriously doubt that Nagi will permanently lose her fortune if at all (for any length of time).


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 8, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> I seriously doubt that Nagi will permanently lose her fortune if at all (for any length of time).



Nagi kill her grandfather to inherit the fortune back.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Dec 9, 2009)

She did not just do that, holy damn. Although, I wanted him to end up with Athena


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 10, 2009)

Gotta love cliffhangers, I'm rather pissed Sunday is taking a week break because I want to know what the fuck happens next.

I take it I'm the only one rooting for Maria. XP Well I like it that way a bit better. Me against the world. (I never did like the popular pairings...)


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 13, 2009)

The most popular pairing was probably HinagikuxHayate...and that was completely destroyed by this arc. Soooooo many butthurt fans out there. 

Then again, I never got why she was so popular anyway.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 13, 2009)

I was never a Hinagiku fan, probably due to it's very rabid fanbase. I always liked other characters like Izumi (yes, even one of the baka trio), Ayumu and most recently A-Tan over her in terms of pairings with Hayate.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 13, 2009)

I always found Hinagiku to be so boring. She just seemed like a chick trying to horn in on Nagi's territory. 

But, I suppose you guys can tell which character I like. :ho


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 13, 2009)

Oh, I'm fine with Maria too. But Nagi would beat the crap out of Hayate with her 43 death moves before that happens. 

And if you think Mangafox is bad about pairings(The A-tan fandom is out of control there), animesuki and their Hinagiku obsession is just as bad.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Dec 18, 2009)

I actually don't mind Maria (second only to Athena) as well, I just don't want to see him with Nagi at all


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 18, 2009)

Then we shall never see eye-to-eye.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Dec 18, 2009)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Then we shall never see eye-to-eye.



Indeed


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't know why pairing fans are so happy about that spoiler. It essentially means nothing. Hayate was going to go try and save Athena anyway. It's not a shocking revelation or anything. Anyhow, imo, confirming his status as Nagi's butler seems to me that he's ready to move on from his past(Athena) and look towards his future...whatever that may bring. As for the rest of the story, we still haven't even seen Himegami yet! Combat Butler vs Combat Butler!!! 

Way to blow things out of proportion, mangafox A-tards. 

I read some of their comments..."Athena adopts Nagi"? WTF. Thank the lord they don't write this manga.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's a bit of shame and relief that Hayate's strongest bond (the one with Nagi) isn't romantic (with anyone else)


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Could be worse. His greatest bond could have been with Klaus... XD

Oh god imagine how screwed up the story would have been had it actually came to that?!?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 19, 2009)

Would make it kind of hard for a guy who's seen once every 50 chapters or so, he gets less appearances these days than Gilbert.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 19, 2009)

"Hey Tama, I live in this house too, right?"


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 20, 2009)

Considering he's the head butler, you'd think Klaus would be stupidly powerful compared to any other butler in this manga.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 20, 2009)

Well Klaus would have appeared in this story arc... Had Tama not burned up his passport... XD


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 20, 2009)

Klaus...solos?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 20, 2009)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Klaus...solos?



When it comes to cameos yes.  They're one in a million.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 20, 2009)

Klaus was possibly based off of this Klaus?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 20, 2009)

No clue. All I know is whenever something bad happens to him it's comedy gold.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 22, 2009)

Scan for ch.235 is now out.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 22, 2009)

Catch you in the flashbacks, A-tan. pek


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 22, 2009)

Great chapter and let's see How Hayate comes to A-Tan's rescue with his official night off from duty.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 23, 2009)

I'd like to see the next chapter... This chapter was pretty good. Hayate reconfirmed his job, but he's going to save Athena. (So... He's taken a third option...)


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 24, 2009)

Hell, Nagi was the one that gave him the third option in the first place. He'd BETTER be returning to her after all that. 

It looks like I was right, though. Hayate can't move forward, until he takes care of his business with Athena. He said as much in the chapter.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 29, 2009)

Scantlation for ch.254 has been released.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 29, 2009)

I wonder what the next chapter brings... =3


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 30, 2009)

Wait a minute, did I just saw a minotaur?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 30, 2009)

Yes. Yes you did.


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 30, 2009)

Ok..so Hayate can beat the minotaur  effortless but not against a wild bear?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 31, 2009)

Were you expecting some type of consistency from this series? xD


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 31, 2009)

Wild bears are top tier.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 31, 2009)

So does that mean Sharks are God Tier?

I classify the Minotaur as a Big Lipped Alligator Moment...

But if we counted them all, we'd be up all night... Good thing it's new years...


----------



## Mider T (Jan 13, 2010)

A-tan's in the lead again!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 14, 2010)

Looks like Hayate's word got through to A-Tan, but it probably won't last too long.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 15, 2010)

Mider T said:


> A-tan's in the lead again!



She's in the lead? I don't know...

Part of me irks my spine to believe that Hayate is simply thanking her and while he means to save her, he's ready to move forward...

That and if Athena gets into the harem there would have to be some retooling to get her to go along nicely without ending it...

Then again, if the Naruto pairing fandoms have taught me anything it's don't get cocky or you'll be in for a big letdown...



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Well...at least they didn't bust up your argument by randomly posting "THIS THREAD IS CLOSED" and then the thread is obviously still open and they just want to shut you up.



I simply stated my opinion on their "Big three", who I picked and why as the thread goes, and that was it. The one opting to take it further was the one who supported HayateXHinagiku, simply because I was yet another person that was going against it and he/she had already been arguing against another person about some previous confession...

I haven't been back to the thread since to be honest, so if the HayateXAthena fans are ripping me a new one then their lost, because I'm busy working on my own manga to play with them. (Finally recovered! =D, now if only my computer gets freaking fixed!!!)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 15, 2010)

Not even focusing on any pairing possibilities at this point. I just want to see how this battle will conclude. A few options have been eliminated since that item was destroyed but it still holds a bit of intrigue.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 15, 2010)

That's interesting, like what?

To be honest I want them to go back to Japan so there could be more comedy and more Klaus and Tama...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 15, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> That's interesting, like what?



The fate of A-Tan for instance. 



> To be honest I want them to go back to Japan so there could be more comedy and more *Klaus* and Tama...



When was Klaus ever funny? O_o


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 15, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> The fate of A-Tan for instance.
> 
> When was Klaus ever funny? O_o



Hmm... Well, I honestly have no idea about her fate, so that does seem interesting.


Klaus is funny when bad things happen to him. His passport being burned for instance.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 16, 2010)

I have a feeling that A-tan is like the Nagato/Pain of this series in that she gets one huge arc and she had large foreshadowing and hype before that, but ultimately doesn't become a cast member or anything after her arc concludes. It just doesn't make sense to keep her in the harem if Hayate is supposed to be ready to move on with his life.

But maybe that's just me.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 17, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I have a feeling that A-tan is like the Nagato/Pain of this series in that she gets one huge arc and she had large foreshadowing and hype before that, but ultimately doesn't become a cast member or anything after her arc concludes. It just doesn't make sense to keep her in the harem if Hayate is supposed to be ready to move on with his life.
> 
> But maybe that's just me.



Honestly I don't know what Hata could do with her, but you and I share a similar opinion as to how A-tan will be. I don't think she'll be a member of the harem, seeing as there is a mutal attraction between the two.

But seeing thus, I have a theory as to how her fate will end up. This chapter stated that the Minotaur (who I originally thought was a Big Lipped Alligator Moment) and other mythological creatures were created by that King's Jewel Replica. Well what if somehow something happans with that and Athena has to seal herself to save the world?

I'm betting my money on Athena doing something that will unfortuneately seal her out of the series... Heroic Sacrifce or not.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 18, 2010)

Ch.256 is now out.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 18, 2010)

And I feel I may be right...

Mangafox going pairing crazy over the Machina scene... Sigh...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 18, 2010)

How convenient...the girls just happen to have a costume party at the same time as the monsters making their appearance.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 18, 2010)

Well it eases any real thought of panic... Granted the Baka Trio is scared...

I want my real computer back...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 19, 2010)

Machina. lol...how convenient, amirite? 

As for the monsters?

NAGI SOLOS


----------



## Mider T (Jan 19, 2010)

Wonder what Nagi's doing?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 19, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Wonder what Nagi's doing?



She, Ayumu, and Hinagiku are all dressed up. Apparently Nagi and Ayumu are having a grand old time. XD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 26, 2010)

Ch.257 is out


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 26, 2010)

And it seems to me that even if Hinagiku or Ayumu don't get Hayate, they still have each other. XD


----------



## Mider T (Jan 26, 2010)

^So it seems  And leave it to Maria to tame the monsters lol

Something tells me the manga is wrapping up though


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 26, 2010)

You think? I don't think Hata is willing to end it just yet. I mean, this gets resolved, the mystery of the other stones will simply mean more questions. I don't think Athena is going to join, I'm going with what GoG said and have Athena be this aspect that was hyped up but in the end it results in going back to the status quo. So many questions to answer, and it would be hard to leave it hanging like that...

And then there's Hata's financial problems...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2010)

What a goofy way to shoehorn Hinagiku into the fight.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes GoG, but this _is_ Hayate the Combat Butler. =3


----------



## Mider T (Feb 5, 2010)

Do they really have the balls to kill off Athena?  My gut is telling me no but with this epic arc I just don't know.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 5, 2010)

Well it would be predictable from a writer's stand point: Athena sealing both the spirit and her away would save everyone, but at the expense of that the story may continue, since Hayate loves Athena, she would be his choice. Deep down this is still a Harem manga.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 9, 2010)

It's not out on mangafox so I have nothing to discuss yet.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 9, 2010)

I find it odd that Ayumu managed to bring up a folklore that happen to coincide with the monster they're currently fighting. Then again I shouldn't be surprised since this series has a knack for doing whacky things like that xDD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 16, 2010)

The latest chapter has been released: Ch.260


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 16, 2010)

Was it really necessary to have Hinagiku there?

I'm so sick of her.


----------



## blueblip (Feb 16, 2010)

Dare you diss Hinagiku? Heathen.

What's got me is where the hell is Athena going to fit in the story if she stays alive. If she comes along, the harem is going to fall apart, and more importantly, Nagi is going to be heartbroken, which will not be a good thing. Unless it boils down to a love triangle/squabble between Athena and Nagi over Hayate.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 16, 2010)

Loved the chapter. The heart warming reunion between Hayate and A-Tan 
Not shocking that Hinagiku was crying, afterall, she has feeling for Hayate. In any case I can't wait to see this arc animated.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 16, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> The latest chapter has been released: Ch.260



I read it Sunday! =D



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Was it really necessary to have Hinagiku there?
> 
> I'm so sick of her.



You and me both GoG... Me thinks it was to please the denizens of Hinagikuism.



blueblip said:


> Dare you diss Hinagiku? Heathen.
> 
> What's got me is where the hell is Athena going to fit in the story if she stays alive. If she comes along, the harem is going to fall apart, and more importantly, Nagi is going to be heartbroken, which will not be a good thing. Unless it boils down to a love triangle/squabble between Athena and Nagi over Hayate.



And here's one now, using the same terms as one would when one calls their own akin to a religion. (Haruhism anyone?)

That aside, the most general guess is Athena _somehow_ having to say good bye and break not only Hayate's heart but her own to have Hayate be truly happy.

Because if Athena isn't leaving that usually leaves two options: Nagi's (and by extension the other members of the harem) feelings are broken or Nagi (and again by extension the other members of the harem) want Hayate to be happy.

Both options ending the series - Because I have absolutely NO CLUE how Hata would write Athena into the harem because Hayate and Athena are by far the only choice that has mutual feelings for each other that doesn't have that little bubble where one remains oblivious to the others feelings.

I would like it if Hata kept it going but Athena would have to be put on a bus. I like Nagi and her little Otakuisms and her character development, I like Hinagiku and her insecurities, I like Ayamu and her growing lesbian relationship with Hinagiku, I like the Baka trio and the fact that they also get characterization and are not resorted to the same status as other side chartacters get, I like Maria and her development and the crumbling wall between her attraction to Hayate and her front to keep her master's wishes as well as her obliviousness to Hayate's own attraction to her, and I like Hayate and his pitiful yet optimistic view of the world and how he's oblivious to all of the other harem member's attractions to him as well as his determination.

This is a great cast of characters. I love them all because they all seem so fleshed out and developed, and it would be horrible if all that was simply taken out...

That and I don't like HayateXAthena... Seems to me like it's the easy way out of the story and it breaks several Harem rules... (Despite Hayate being known for breaking some rules, but not rules for the Harem genre...)



Kira Yamato said:


> Loved the chapter. The heart warming reunion between Hayate and A-Tan
> Not shocking that Hinagiku was crying, after all, she has feelings for Hayate. In any case I can't wait to see this arc animated.



Heartwarming, but I'm a little worried if the series ends right then and there. I mean, so many possible gags left unturned, character development that goes ultimately nowhere, and I want to see Claus get more misfortune! Bring on more funny!

Has there been news that Hayate is going to be animated again? I don't think there's enough to warrant another season... It's been a few years since the 2nd season hasn't there? And I don't think the 2nd season went that well enough for another season...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 16, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Has there been news that Hayate is going to be animated again? I don't think there's enough to warrant another season... *It's been a few years since the 2nd season hasn't there?* And I don't think the 2nd season went that well enough for another season...



It hasn't even been a year since the 2nd season aired (Spring 2009) 
And the 2nd season did a great job with animating the manga material. A 25 episode second season with no fillers. 

And there's plenty of manga material left for another 25 episode season if they chose. There's roughly 110+ chapters the anime hasn't touched yet 

First Series (52 episodes)//Premiered Spring 2007
Second Series (25 Episodes)//Premiered Spring 2009


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 16, 2010)

I didn't pay much attention to the anime series when it first came out.

Yeah... But even while the second season was more faithful there were a bunch of chapters that were ignored...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 16, 2010)

^Which is why it's a good possibility of a 3rd season. They teased everyone with glimpses of A-Tan as well as bits of Hayate's past in season 2. I can certainly see them going further in season 3.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 16, 2010)

Okay, hopefully it'll work out.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 17, 2010)

The 2nd season did relatively well, so I'm looking forward to a 3rd season w/ the A-Tan arc fully animated.


----------



## blueblip (Feb 17, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Heartwarming, but I'm a little worried if the series ends right then and there.


I don't think the series will end anytime soon. Primarily because now that Nagi broke her own stone, we have to see the repercussions of such an act, and how much more blood Hayate is going to bleed. Plus, I'm fairly confident there will be an arc where Hayate's parents are going to show up again and try to wrangle money out of their son now that he is working for a multi-billionaire heiress. Oh, and there's the brother as well. Enough plot points to move the story on with.

What I find worrying the more I think about it is that Hata has written the story into a corner when it comes to Athena. If she lives and joins in the story with everyone else, all the development of practically everyone in this story gets flushed down the toilet. Her going somewhere far away from anyone won't make a difference since both her and Hayate will not make the same mistake of disconnecting themselves ever again.

On the other hand, her dieing after this whole new chapter's mutual "I love yous" would negate the point of the chapter. Plus, if after all this Athena does die, I'm pretty sure Hayate is going to be a complete wreck. So much so I doubt anyone would be able to snap him out of it. Plus, it will add way too much of a grim edge to a manga like this.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 17, 2010)

I don't particularly care what happens, as long as Hinagiku gets shoved out of the limelight. She's like the Sasuke of this series with all her unnecessary spotlighting...only she doesn't really have that much relevance to the plot.  

And yeah...Nagi still has to resolve her issues with gramps. That's probably the next major story arc.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 17, 2010)

blueblip said:


> I don't think the series will end anytime soon. Primarily because now that Nagi broke her own stone, we have to see the repercussions of such an act, and how much more blood Hayate is going to bleed. Plus, I'm fairly confident there will be an arc where Hayate's parents are going to show up again and try to wrangle money out of their son now that he is working for a multi-billionaire heiress. Oh, and there's the brother as well. Enough plot points to move the story on with.
> 
> What I find worrying the more I think about it is that Hata has written the story into a corner when it comes to Athena. If she lives and joins in the story with everyone else, all the development of practically everyone in this story gets flushed down the toilet. Her going somewhere far away from anyone won't make a difference since both her and Hayate will not make the same mistake of disconnecting themselves ever again.
> 
> On the other hand, her dieing after this whole new chapter's mutual "I love yous" would negate the point of the chapter. Plus, if after all this Athena does die, I'm pretty sure Hayate is going to be a complete wreck. So much so I doubt anyone would be able to snap him out of it. Plus, it will add way too much of a grim edge to a manga like this.



Well Hayate was a wreck when he found out he didn't pass his entrance exam... (Of course that was taken care of, so please don't remind me.) But the fine line of realizing you failed an exam after a huge party for passing is nothing compared to the lost of a loved one.

If Hayate were to lose Athena, I could think of really only two who could pull him out of it - The two I heard Hata saying were in his "Strike Zone" - Maria and... Hinagiku. The two girls who Hayate would consider taking a relationship upgrade with if he were to chance it. (Granted, I don't remember when this was said... I'm guessing before the Athena storyline...)

Maria got him out of his funk with the Exam issue... And as much as I hate it, (And I REALLY hate it) if Athena were to die or be taken out of the picture, Hinagiku is _right there_...



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I don't particularly care what happens, as long as Hinagiku gets shoved out of the limelight. She's like the Sasuke of this series with all her unnecessary spotlighting...only she doesn't really have that much relevance to the plot.
> 
> And yeah...Nagi still has to resolve her issues with gramps. That's probably the next major story arc.



That is the Ensemble Darkhorse at work my dear friend. Hinagiku is popular, for reasons I don't understand, and that popularity pretty much means that she gets a little more extra than the rest of the characters.

Though I have to say while being a haremette does mean she has importance to the plot, it doesn't mean _this_ plot.

Hmm... My wishes of the wacky harem manga that doesn't take itself too seriously certainly has been put on hold... Interesting deduction my friends with reminding us about the whole issue with Nagi.

I wonder if that could be resolved (or partly) with Athena being taken out of the story... Yunno with Athena giving her fortune to Nagi while they find a way to deal with Santa Mikado. (I like calling him that... ... ... Shut up!)


----------



## blueblip (Feb 18, 2010)

I dunno about Maria, she seems to be an almost non-factor at this point, what with Hinagiku all over Hayate, especially this arc. And now come Athena, Maria might just be pushed back to being as relevant as the idiot trio.

And I guess Hinagiku is popular because she is the female Hayate of the story. Not just in terms of her backstory, but her behaviour as well. Heck, the only real point of difference is that she has an added tsundere trait. Otherwise, they are both way too similar to each other.

Plus, out of all the girls who seriously have a thing for Hayate, she the only who is a serious contender. Ayumu I doubt will ever go anywhere with him, Nagi is not happening, Maria has not been getting any mangaka love off late and with Athena's reintroduction, she just might lose out even more.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 18, 2010)

blueblip said:


> Plus, out of all the girls who seriously have a thing for Hayate, she the only who is a serious contender. Ayumu I doubt will ever go anywhere with him, Nagi is not happening, Maria has not been getting any mangaka love off late and with Athena's reintroduction, she just might lose out even more.





Hinagiku's ship sank like the titanic. It's really a two-girl race between Athena and Nagi...and one of those chicks isn't the main heroine.

Seriously...she never stood a chance.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 18, 2010)

blueblip said:


> I dunno about Maria, she seems to be an almost non-factor at this point, what with Hinagiku all over Hayate, especially this arc. And now come Athena, Maria might just be pushed back to being as relevant as the idiot trio.
> 
> And I guess Hinagiku is popular because she is the female Hayate of the story. Not just in terms of her backstory, but her behaviour as well. Heck, the only real point of difference is that she has an added tsundere trait. Otherwise, they are both way too similar to each other.
> 
> Plus, out of all the girls who seriously have a thing for Hayate, she the only who is a serious contender. Ayumu I doubt will ever go anywhere with him, Nagi is not happening, Maria has not been getting any mangaka love off late and with Athena's reintroduction, she just might lose out even more.



Characters who are introduced into big roles (Especially those who are considered Main characters) generally don't fall from their status. (Unless you're Sakura...) One could make the same argument that Nagi has also been feeling the same role and is also a non-factor, just less than Maria.

Turn your back on something and there is a possibility that it will come back to bite you in the ass later on. After all the last Poll did place Maria in Second Place, and if anything dealing with Hinagiku's popularity has taught us, it's that popularity can be a powerful thing... (Granted, a real author shouldn't bend the story to a popular character, but nevertheless...)


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 18, 2010)

Of course, when Nagi broke the stone on her own, that basically thrust her all the way back into the forefront in plot relevance. Basically, wherever they go from here, she's going to be in the picture...Athena or no. Maria? Well...wherever Nagi goes... 

I'm still banking on my "Athena=Nagato of this story" theory and she probably won't be a permanent cast member by the end of this arc.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Feb 22, 2010)

Such a cute chapter!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice seeing Hayate embracing A-Tan pek

I also see will be having a flashback sequence next chapter. I knew that had to be coming seeing as there's still a ton of unanswered questions.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 22, 2010)

Cute at the start... But now I'm more curious as to how this will play out.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 22, 2010)

Serious flashback exposition, relationships, and solved mysteries in my Hayate?  Shit's getting real


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 22, 2010)

Who is that girl who stole the royal power...she sure look like Nagi's mom to me...


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 22, 2010)

It might be... It might be... =3


----------



## Drew8898 (Feb 24, 2010)

Getting tired of this arc.  Been tired of Athena.  

I really dislike Athena.  She just waltzes in and says "Hai gaiz.  Heard you liked harems.  TOO BAD FUCKERS.  Hayate's mine."

Though, I suppose Athena might be good for one thing.  Hina and Ayumu can "comfort" each other about losing out on Hayate.

All in all, they need to get back to the light hearted comedy chapters soon.  I miss Wataru.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 24, 2010)

This flashback better not last more than 2 chapters...I'm ready to move on now.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 24, 2010)

Drew8898 said:


> Getting tired of this arc.  Been tired of Athena.
> 
> I really dislike Athena.  She just waltzes in and says "Hai gaiz.  Heard you liked harems.  TOO BAD FUCKERS.  Hayate's mine."
> 
> They need to get back to the light hearted comedy chapters soon.  I miss Wataru.



Thank you... Unfortunately this is what we're getting for hopefully a few more weeks.


----------



## 8 (Feb 24, 2010)

i've seen the first season of the anime. does anyone where i should pick up.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 24, 2010)

8 said:


> i've seen the first season of the anime. could anyone tell me from where i should catch up.



Given that nearly half of the first anime series (52 episodes) was filler, it would be hard to tell you where to start. In fact the anime tended to skip around the manga material in no real particular order. 

The second anime series (25 episodes) was nearly all cannon material, but even then went back and forth between chapters. 

I honestly suggest reading it from the start because the order is essentially screwed up.

Or....

Watch the second anime series and I guess start somewhere around the Izumi arc (Ch.167). Even then you'll still be skipping material both anime series skipped over.


----------



## 8 (Feb 24, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> Given that nearly half of the first anime series (52 episodes) was filler, it would be hard to tell you where to start. In fact the anime tended to skip around the manga material in no real particular order.
> 
> The second anime series (25 episodes) was nearly all cannon material, but even then went back and forth between chapters.
> 
> ...


aye thanks!

mostly fillers? i had no clue. awesome fillers though 

i guess i'll start from chapter one.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 24, 2010)

8 said:


> aye thanks!
> 
> mostly fillers? i had no clue. awesome fillers though
> 
> i guess i'll start from chapter one.



The anime fillers were awesome (some would say even better than the original material), especially the latter ones with the Dark Battle Butlers arc


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm enjoying the background info, especially since a connection has been established between A-tan and Hayate's brother.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 28, 2010)

Things are getting a little bit more interesting...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 2, 2010)

So, now we got Hayate's brother into the mix. At least he's something new.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Mar 10, 2010)

Author taking a break or something, it's been a couple weeks already T.T


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Mar 11, 2010)

Oh its up, I guess I spoke too soon.

*Ch 263*


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 11, 2010)

Well there you go...

Hopefully, next week will tell us more...

(I want this arc to end...)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 11, 2010)

Well, at least we got a more detailed explanation as to why A-Tan couldn't leave the place as well as a clear shot of Hayate's brother.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 13, 2010)

Apparently Hayate's brother is a Gary Stu. 

Can we get back to Japan and see Klaus now?


----------



## 8 (Mar 13, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Well there you go...
> 
> Hopefully, next week will tell us more...
> 
> (I want this arc to end...)


i like this arc. i find it much more interesting when there is an actual story.

but it gives me the impression that the manga is moving towards its ending.


----------



## Drew8898 (Mar 18, 2010)

Chapter 264 brings hope back to the harem, but more importantly, the probability of Hayate being a pedo has risen somewhat.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 18, 2010)

A-Tan not going back to Japan seemed rather predictable. It enables Hayate to enjoy his harem plot while still leaving the door open for A-Tan to possibly come back into the picture when the plot found it necessary.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 18, 2010)

Nagi solo'd A-tan without even having to show up. 

Hayate's Gary Stu brother will return to one-shot more villains and solve everyone's problems in a future arc 

Later A-tan...please don't come back to shit up the harem plot.


----------



## notme (Mar 18, 2010)

So does anyone really think Hayate is just going to agree with Athena not returning to Japan?  He is Nagi's butler, not her husband, and he can continue that job while going out with Athena at the same time...

There is no real reason for Athena to stay behind, and Hayate is certain to bring up their promise to always be together.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 18, 2010)

Did anybody else think of Negima when Hayate said his brother went missing shortly afterwards but wasn't the type to die?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 18, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Hayate's Gary Stu brother will return to one-shot more villains and solve everyone's problems in a future arc
> 
> Later A-tan...please don't come back to shit up the harem plot.



Maybe, maybe not. Hopefully not. He doesn't sound interesting.

HELL YEAH!



notme said:


> So does anyone really think Hayate is just going to agree with Athena not returning to Japan?  He is Nagi's butler, not her husband, and he can continue that job while going out with Athena at the same time...
> 
> There is no real reason for Athena to stay behind, and Hayate is certain to bring up their promise to always be together.



He might disagree with it, but Athena has her reasons, and Hayate, being the idiot that he is, might simply honor her wishes.

While Athena loved Hayate she was about to say for him to be her butler again, I don't know if Athena would've thought about simply dating Hayate, but it the end it may not work out that way, given the circumstances of a noblewoman dating the butler of another's employ.

In the end, you are right, Hayate is Nagi's butler and not her husband. But of course with Athena out of the picture, Hayate can be Nagi's butler and date someone else at the same time, be it any of the other haremettes, Ayamu, Hinagiku, Izumi, Maria, or Nagi herself if Hata's willing to go with the Nagi route.

As far as no real reason for Athena to stay behind, I chalk it up to Hata not wanting to finish the story just yet.



Mider T said:


> Did anybody else think of Negima when Hayate said his brother went missing shortly afterwards but wasn't the type to die?



No, but that reminds me to pick up Negima, I started it a while back but other things have brought it back to my attention, I just need to set aside time to read it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 18, 2010)

In this manga, being someone's butler might as well be the same as being their husband. lol


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 18, 2010)

I thought Hayate was more or less Nagi's pet. (Someone get the reference...)

Still considering, Hayate seems to volley between three extremes with Nagi. Older Brotherhood, A parent (similar vein with Maria), and of course the ever reminded fact that she saved him - A Savior.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm just glad that A-Tan has piece of mind knowing her savior and main purpose for going berserk is safe. A weight has been lifted off her shoulders.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 18, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> I thought Hayate was more or less Nagi's pet. (Someone get the reference...)



I was thinking furniture...

Hopefully we'll see Athena in another arc, I actually liked her. Looks like my money will be on Maria. But again I just don't want him to end up with Nagi, that's just the bottom of the barrel...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 18, 2010)

Pringer Lagann said:


> I was thinking furniture...
> 
> Hopefully we'll see Athena in another arc, I actually liked her. Looks like my money will be on Maria. But again I just don't want him to end up with Nagi, that's just the bottom of the barrel...



It's like looking into a mirror universe. 

Well, at least you're not a Hinagiku tard.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 19, 2010)

Pringer Lagann said:


> I was thinking furniture...
> 
> Hopefully we'll see Athena in another arc, I actually liked her. Looks like my money will be on Maria. But again I just don't want him to end up with Nagi, that's just the bottom of the barrel...



**Pounds desk, hand shaking and eyes hidden from shadows**

I was referencing the first volume... Tama's premier chapter...

**drops head in despair**

Sigh...

I don't want Hayate to end up with Nagi unless Hata writes it in a way it doesn't seem squicky.

Either way, there are so many things to happen... Like HAYATE'S GIFT TO MARIA FOR HER BIRTHDAY!!!! XD

Sucks the story is still in the middle of April-May 2004...

Why must all the characters in this harem have have at least one characteristic of a "winning Harem member"?

Nagi was the first girl introduced... (staple for most)
Maria was the first girl introduced that Hayate expressed interest in storywise...
Athena and Izumi have gotten the Childhood Marriage Promise...
Uh... Ayamu generally fits everything that means she will never get Hayate...
Hinagiku is in a pickle as well, the only way she'll get Hayate is if Hata listens to the fans or he simply chooses it...



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Well, at least you're not a Hinagiku tard.



Exactly, you don't want to be a Hinagiku tard!


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 19, 2010)

Never read that and I just felt like making an Umineko reference


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 19, 2010)

Well, when they get back to Japan Tama will have a word with you! XP


----------



## Drew8898 (Mar 20, 2010)

Somehow I've actually become more interested in the outcome of Wataru's growing harem than Hayate's.  Nevertheless, I still have some strong opinions regarding Hayate's potential love interests.

First and foremost, my yuri glasses tell me that Ayumu and Hinagaku belong together.  They're cuter together than either of them would be with Hayate.

Athena seems too perfect to me, and I had a knee-jerk reaction to how she nearly single-handedly brought the harem to its knees.  Even though I find her to be a somewhat likable character, I just don't like her.

Maria is complicated.  On her own, she'd be a decent end result for Hayate's harem.  The problem is Nagi's reaction to it.  Nagi is entirely convinced that Hayate is in love with her, and truth be told, there's no telling how she'll react when she learns otherwise.  Although she's shown times of great maturity, finding out all of her time with Hayate has been based on a misconception could cause her to do something irrational like fire Hayate.  Then again, she could merely pout for a while but then eventually be fine with it.  I guess what I really don't like about this pairing is that if Hayate does pick Maria in the end, it might not be a happily ever after for the entire household.

Nagi is cute, and I'd like to see Hayate and her get together in the end, but I NEED it to be done well.  There would have to be a lot of character development for Nagi and Hayate, Nagi needs to find out that Hayate didn't love her at the start, and they need to actually develop as a pairing.  If not, I'd rather see an open ended harem ending.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 20, 2010)

Now for some reason, I want to see Hayate with a locus


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 20, 2010)

Drew8898 said:


> Somehow I've actually become more interested in the outcome of Wataru's growing harem than Hayate's.  Nevertheless, I still have some strong opinions regarding Hayate's potential love interests.
> 
> First and foremost, my yuri glasses tell me that Ayumu and Hinagaku belong together.  They're cuter together than either of them would be with Hayate.
> 
> ...



I see Nagi having a problem with Hayate hooking with Maria, it depends more or less on Nagi's development at the point as well. Nagi seemed more or less afraid of being alone than anything, but lately she's opened up, even if Hayate does get Maria in the end, at least Nagi won't be alone.

Nagi also has a choice with Ayamu's brother, if people have forgotten that little scenario. She might go with him if she really needed to.


----------



## Drew8898 (Mar 20, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Nagi also has a choice with Ayamu's brother, if people have forgotten that little scenario. She might go with him if she really needed to.



I don't see Aumu's brother having a real shot at Nagi.  He was introduced for entirely comical purposes and then nearly forgotten about completely.  

In all honesty , Wataru has a better chance of ending up with Nagi than Ayumu's brother.  Now that Nagi has thrown away her inheritance, they share somewhat similar circumstances, now.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 20, 2010)

I'd rather see Nagi end up with Isumi than any of those scenarios.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 20, 2010)

You never know with this manga, you never know...


----------



## notme (Mar 24, 2010)

A translation is up for 265


*Spoiler*: _265_ 



I'm done.

What the hell?  Athena lives in Japan, not Greece, why would she stay?  So Hayate has a few friends now, he can't have one more?  

Also, "I really loved you" ?  That is just stupid.  

No more HnG for me.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 25, 2010)

FINALLY...we're done!



Wow...they're really pushing Nagi here, aren't they?

I approve.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 25, 2010)

Somebody has been patrolling /a/


----------



## blueblip (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm beginning to think that the Nagi route will not happen. Hayate's admiration for her at this point is so...intense...that it just doesn't seem possible that he could look at her in a romantic way. However, if Maria is allowed more screen time, I can see her and Hayate getting together, simply because it would allow Nagi to be around as well, sort of like an adopted child. Sure, Nagi will put up a fuss for a bit, but she'll eventually come around. She is capable of some very mature decision making, like when she crushed her King's jewel.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 25, 2010)

Scan for ch.265 is now out.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 25, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Somebody has been patrolling /a/



Guilty. 

Actually, I started a 300+ reply "Karin is a slut" thread, so that was pretty nice too.


----------



## CoonDawg (Mar 25, 2010)

If this manga doesn't end with a time-skip to Athena having 7 of Hayate's babies, heads will roll.


----------



## Golbez (Mar 25, 2010)

I predict shipping wars recommencing now with Athena and Hayate's guilt out of the way.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 25, 2010)

CoonDawg said:


> If this manga doesn't end with a time-skip to Athena having 7 of Hayate's babies, heads will roll.



Who would have the others?

Are you advocating a harem end?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 26, 2010)

Effective way to end the Athena's role in the story, maybe we will see her again, perhaps not, all I know is she's not a part of the harem anymore.

Thanks for posting the mangahelpers link Kira, I wouldn't have been able to read it otherwise, simply going with the spoilers Nadini gave me. (I don't go on 4chan.)


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 31, 2010)

Damnit Athena, go home.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 31, 2010)

Dammit Athena!!!! Get out of the story!!!

Sigh... The old flame never wins in harem manga but dammit I don't want to hear the HayateXAthena fans!


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm probably the only one then who had a giant pek with A-tan's decision lol.


----------



## CoonDawg (Apr 1, 2010)

K, so, is she still in the Harem? Cuz I gotta say, I'm an Athena shipper. I always go for the original character. For example, I was originally for Hayate's old school friend (forget her name), until Athena appeared, and then it became her.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 1, 2010)

I don't think she's still in the harem, so much as she's just being a spotlight hog about 10 chapters after her actual relevance to the story ran out. 

How can you miss someone when they can't even keep their promise to stay away? 

Like I said.

ATHENA GO HOME.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 1, 2010)

Scan for ch.266 is now out.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 1, 2010)

So she is coming back?  I don't get her.  Also, what was Aika up to?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 1, 2010)

A-Tan is going back to Japan, although I don't think she has any intentions of letting Hayate know that.

I'm still kind of confused as to why she gave Nagi a box with nothing in it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 1, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> I'm still kind of confused as to why she gave Nagi a box with nothing in it.



She's really bad at giving gifts.

Another way you can look at it...

...didn't Hayate work his butt off as a little kid to buy A-tan an engagement ring?

Maybe it's some sort of symbolic "someday, Hayate may buy another ring to put in that box" sort of thing.

OMG, A-TAN IS A NAGI SHIPPER


----------



## Drew8898 (Apr 1, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> I'm still kind of confused as to why she gave Nagi a box with nothing in it.



Athena was wearing the ring that was supposed to be in the box, I guess.  

Last Panel here: ch.266

It's symbolizing that she's not giving up on Hayate entirely.  She's conceding him as a butler to Nagi, but she might still aim for his heat.  

Either way, I hope we don't see her again for a long, long time.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 1, 2010)

Drew8898 said:


> Athena was wearing the ring that was supposed to be in the box, I guess.
> 
> Last Panel here: ch.266
> 
> ...



But why even give the box to Nagi? Now Nagi's just going to think she's some sort of crazy bitch that tries to steal her hat and gives her empty boxes for no apparent reason.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 1, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> I'm still kind of confused as to why she gave Nagi a box with nothing in it.



I call foreshadowing.

Foreshadowing to what? I don't know, but GoG has one theory...

=_= Ugh...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 7, 2010)

WTF Isumi? Zimbabwe dollars?  

A rather random yet funny chapter. Hopefully they get right back on track next chapter.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 7, 2010)

I like these random humor chapters...


----------



## Rekar (Apr 8, 2010)

Remember, this is a _EXTRA_ chapter, it doesn't go into the main storyline, not that it's bad, but obvious hina fanservice is obvious, Hata.



> "About 267:
> why the extra compilation? let's just say it is for future preparation or something like that (it seems that what Hata means is that the chapter 267 is just en extra after all, like rahrah told us, it is a filler chapter only) and then next week will be colored after a long time (next week must be next chapter then)"



Also, here's a preview of the color next week(last one was Hayate/Athena reunion spread), Chiharu is olev, looks like a Bakuman reference.





inb4NEEDSMOARGAGS


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2010)

Hayate DOES need more gags. Stupid A-tan turned it into way too much serious bizness.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 8, 2010)

And Hayate is as clueless and predictable as ever lol  What a random chapter though


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 8, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Hayate DOES need more gags. Stupid A-tan turned it into way too much serious bizness.



Exactly! The story can get away with a few random gags here and there.


----------



## Rekar (Apr 10, 2010)

part2

*Spoiler*: __ 









Predictions:

New girl joins harem(also looks great, red eyes + hayate's hair color = hayate/atan daughter, DOHOHOO)
Chiharu officially joins harem
athena does a 'just as keikaku' behind the scenes
introduction to maria's arc
klaus does nothing, ;_; FUCK


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 10, 2010)

Rekar said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




You gathered that Chiharu joined the harem because of her presence in a color shot? 
New girl huh? ... Seriously, you think something as cliche as that would happen? 

Why can't we have a few chapters of sillyness before the next story arc?




NF's Hayate thread is complete...


----------



## Rekar (Apr 10, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



chiharu has no real romantic interest, so yeah, i'm fully expecting her to join, also i like her so no real loss.



*Spoiler*: _REAL spoilers and foreshadowing _ 



new girls name is Ruka, which is japanese for "Bright blue flower". 

They DO move out of the mansion, the promising loophole of 'whoever destroys the stone gets the inheritance' doesn't work on Nagi, the first color page happens after the events of the chapter, so, pretty much anything after the first page would be considered a flashback.



			
				[a/ said:
			
		

> Also, it's implied that  is only a glimpse of the future where everything afterhappens right after Golden Week



So, the first page events where Nagi runs is happening on the 12th of June, apparently shit hits the fan *again * during Golden Week(29th of April - 6th of May), Chiharu, and the new girl, Ruka seem to be heavily involved.

also here she is.





looks like no time for gags, the climax is approaching


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 10, 2010)

Gagless eh? Sigh... Really hoping for more gags...


----------



## Rekar (Apr 10, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Gagless eh? Sigh... Really hoping for more gags...



Sorry, Tim, i know you don't like serious stuff in hayate, but i have enough faith in Hata to not doubt his work.

here some glorious moments from the manga.



Hata reads more stuff than me, kinda hard to imagine


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 10, 2010)

I don't mind drama in Hayate, but the fact that the fans say that the series has to stay serious when the series has gone on for so long without needing such a serious plot just irks me. 

Hata's just a nerd who knows what's popular and spoofs it.


----------



## Rekar (Apr 10, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> I don't mind drama in Hayate, but the fact that the fans say that the series has to stay serious when the series has gone on for so long without needing such a serious plot just irks me.
> 
> Hata's just a nerd who knows what's popular and spoofs it.



No, it doesn't, that's retarded.

I love athena but i well prefer the comedy over serious.

he'd be a doing a battle shonen with fanservice and swords if that was the case, Hata has a love for certain tropes, like Akamatsu ken.






they're drinkin' buddies apparently


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 10, 2010)

Rekar said:


> No, it doesn't, that's retarded.
> 
> I love athena but i well prefer the comedy over serious.
> 
> ...



I'm talking about places other than here, Rekar... Geez...


----------



## Rekar (Apr 11, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> I'm talking about places other than here, Rekar... Geez...



why should you care, Tim?

also, updated pic.



she has hayate's ahoge, derp.


also starting to watch the haruhi movie camrip now(2 and a half fucking hours), hope i don't get a eye infection due to lolquality.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 12, 2010)

You're all dumb. 

Gags ahoy.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 15, 2010)

Scan for Ch.268 is out now.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 15, 2010)

Well this sounds like it'll be full of gags. YAY!!! XD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 15, 2010)

Well, I'm glad they're addressing the issue about Nagi's inheritance and finding a new place to live....Hayate no Gotoku style


----------



## Drew8898 (Apr 15, 2010)

This is the kind of plot chapter I like, one filled with gags.  Glad the manga seems to be back to its rightful style.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 15, 2010)

I like how even though she has no inheritance now, Nagi's still insanely rich.


----------



## Rekar (Apr 22, 2010)

Hai_Priesty

269 out.

Page 10 was a pleasant surprise, Hata reads some good stuff


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 22, 2010)

lol, the old "cross dress as a bishoujo" plan is always good for some laughs. Hopefully Hayate can land a decent apartment building for a little over $20,000 (USD) >__<


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 22, 2010)

More antics with Klaus... XD

I have a feeling Klaus will help out for Nagi's sake, but of course the laughs will keep on rolling first.


----------



## Majeh (Apr 22, 2010)

Are all the chapters for this scanned now..? I know there were a lot of breaks in the amount of chapters that were scanned and if they are all scanned imma re-read all they way through.


----------



## Rekar (Apr 27, 2010)

*LQ *Raw

*400 Points*

MQ will be out in a day or three, depending on how rebellious shogakukan raw providers are after shueisha got anal about the HEART and SOUL of mangaka


note: Klaus sure was FABULOUS


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 30, 2010)

Young Klaus and loli Yukariko. Even as a child, Nagi's mom was a laugh riot. It sure was an interesting way that Klaus managed to obtain such a property but I wouldn't expect any less from this series xDD


----------



## Drew8898 (Apr 30, 2010)

Another awesome chapter.  Young Yukariko being in love with Klaus and outspoken about it while Nagi is in love with Hayate and shy about it is an interesting comparison between generations.  

Yukariko pulling up with that construction vehicle (I forget the technical name) was just so hilariously random, yet fitting for the series.  

I've said it before, but this is the kind of plot arc I love, one with "more gags."


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 2, 2010)

Bishi Klaus pek

It makes me fear for Hayate's looks in the future. lol


----------



## Random Member (May 14, 2010)

The revelation of what was behind the murderous intent was rather anti-climactic.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 14, 2010)

But on the bright side, Maria's role in this chapter was rather humorous if not practical.


----------



## Random Member (May 14, 2010)

^Maria's presence alone in a chapter can always brighten it up for me.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 14, 2010)

And their adventures continue, which means more Maria! =D


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 14, 2010)

At the end of the day they're just cats and been dealt with. 

That's why I love Maria. She's just practical. No need to pry into why there were so many cats there in the first place, just take care of it


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 14, 2010)

To quote Hayate: (Don't know which chapter it was, I'm not bothering to look)
"She's a Super-Woman"


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 20, 2010)

Nagi's line on page 4, epitomizes my entire life. As long as it has internet connection, I'm fine. And I love how Maria shocked Hayate with her practical approach to handling the new house last chapter, but we have Hayate this chapter showcasing his absurd strength. Dude didn't even bust a sweat bringing over the dresser


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 21, 2010)

Fun chapter for one and all.


----------



## Random Member (May 27, 2010)

To be honest, I really thought Yukiji was going to say money. I mean it isn't like that's what she's usually after in order to get more alcohol.

Anyway, her answer allowed for Kaoru to check out Hayate's skills.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 27, 2010)

Hayate playa skills are one not be messed with


----------



## Rokudaime (May 28, 2010)

Hayate playa skill is beyond human's comprehension.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 28, 2010)

I miss Athena.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 4, 2010)

So much for Maria... Hmph... Still Izumi and Hinagiku are fine...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 4, 2010)

lol, it just had to be Izumi who was cursed. Well, she's my favorite character anyways xDD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2010)

Hayate's sure slow on the uptake but it's okay since we got some Izumi x Hinagiku moments out of it


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 10, 2010)

_Hello_ Izumi!


----------



## PPsycho (Jun 11, 2010)

That was the most priceless face Hayate made EVER 
Mediafire


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 17, 2010)

Hayate's bearing Klaus's sins like that 

Well, at least the cat's regrets have been lifted.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 17, 2010)

Clearly a case of mistaken identity...


----------



## Mider T (Jun 17, 2010)

Wonder what the illness was.


----------



## Random Member (Jun 24, 2010)

I look forward to seeing what sorts of people Hayate's idea brings around. Should be fun.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 24, 2010)

I have a feeling that the little flash to the future from the arc's start, was pretty much due to this little idea...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 24, 2010)

That was a pretty good idea Hayate came up with. Not many apartment buildings come with their very own Butler, which makes it a very good selling point to potential renters. 

As for some of the negative aspects of the building, I'm pretty stuff like a broken water heater can be fixed with some of the money Nagi has...

And a TV without an HDMI port isn't a tv


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 24, 2010)

Flawed Perfection said:


> That was a pretty good idea Hayate came up with. Not many apartment buildings come with their very own Butler, which makes it a very good selling point to potential renters.
> 
> As for some of the negative aspects of the building, I'm pretty stuff like a broken water heater can be fixed with some of the money Nagi has...
> 
> And a TV without an HDMI port isn't a tv



Didn't she put the rest of the money she had in stocks, so that she could try to earn her own fortune?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 24, 2010)

^That's what she said she was going to do. But I would imagine she should have at least a little on the side to *at least* fix a faulty water heater.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 1, 2010)

Hayate_chapter_278_reddevilshn_[VnSharing.net].rar


----------



## Random Member (Jul 1, 2010)

Hell yes, Chiharu!

I wonder who else will join. I was kind of hoping for a new face but I guess some old ones renting the rooms isn't bad either. Chiharu being the first is good in my eyes. One of my favorite characters. Her getting flustered almost immediately because of Hayate's handywork is a plus too.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 1, 2010)

While Chiharu's parents aren't as bad as Hayate's they certainly aren't parent of the year material 

I hope she decides to rent the apartment since she's already experienced some of the perks of having a personal butler attend to your needs


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 9, 2010)

lawl...all that effort into emphasizing the importance of family and how Chiharu should give her parents another chance only to have her house burn down and to come back to rent a room 

At least Chiharu and Nagi seem to click really well together.


----------



## Random Member (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh God, what an ending. 



Flawed Perfection said:


> At least Chiharu and Nagi seem to click really well together.



Yeah, I've come to really like seeing those two bond.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 9, 2010)

The ending was hilarious.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 15, 2010)

New character landed.

She looks like a klutz to me but we'll see.


----------



## blueblip (Jul 15, 2010)

What're the odds that WAS Hayate she was talking about, except that he might have been cross dressing (again) at that point in time.

And damn, Isumi's manga was deep :rofl


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 15, 2010)

New harem member incoming.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2010)

LOL, I'm surprised Nagi and Isumi haven't thought about teaming up together to create manga series. It would be another Bakuman in the making


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 16, 2010)

Isumi is the most amazing mangaka in the history of the universe.


----------



## p0l3r (Jul 21, 2010)

Can someone tell me what chapter I was on? At hot springs and alien appeared with space ship


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 21, 2010)

p0l3r said:


> Can someone tell me what chapter I was on? At hot springs and alien appeared with space ship



*Volume 12, Ch.119-123* (Hotsprings-Alien Spaceship storyline)


----------



## Death Note (Jul 21, 2010)

I love this series! It is so funny and the characters are all awesome.

When I first saw it on OM, the first volumes cover made me lol. I thought it would have been a lame read, but it is actually very good :ho


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 21, 2010)

I started reading the manga shortly after the anime series was announced back in '07 and hadn't looked back. I think I managed to catch up to the latest scans before the first episode aired, lol.

The series has done a great job in the comedy department, and in a way it's been a victim of it's own success with rabid pairing factions. But I guess that comes with the territory. 

And while some fans weren't too thrilled with the A-Tan arc being too serious, I thought it was a nice change of pace, as long as it realizes that comedy is it's main bread and butter.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 21, 2010)

It's a harem comedy series, the one time where having a rabid pairing fanbase is a good thing.

That said, I really don't remember how I picked this series up, it was last year along with those Touhou games. I had spent a weekend reading it from beginning to end and I've been hooked since. I even own five volumes of the Viz version I like it that much and want to support it. (though some of the jokes are a little lost in translation or made more kid friendly...)

Hell, it instantly went to my top seven favorite manga series, snagging the #3 spot.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 22, 2010)

I learned something new about CoroCoro comics. xDD

Pretty sad that Ayumu's character is pretty much forgettable at this point. Now we have to bare witness to the mind games Hayate and Ayumu will engage in to either keep the birthday party secret or get Hayate to acknowledge Ayumu's birthday.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2010)

lol Hamster, a life of neglect seems to be worse than a life of bad luck.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 22, 2010)

^when you say bad luck, I hope you don't mean Hayate. His life seems to be quite the rollercoaster, but it's certainly not all doom and gloom. Ayumu's for the most part is pretty average...and even her birthday present from her parents was woefully normal


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 22, 2010)

He might be talking about Hayate, he could also be talking about Luca...

But concerning Hayate yeah... I wouldn't say his life has been that much bad luck. Sure he's now in debt to a little girl and he does goof up time to time but the guy has several young ladies after him who like him even more no matter what embarrassing things happen to them...


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2010)

yeah I meant Hayate, comparing his life with hers before he met Nagi


----------



## Random Member (Jul 22, 2010)

"I was an idiot to expect anything from a fish." Poor Ayumu .

It looks like she may be in for a pleasant surprise. Hopefully the events leading up to will be worth it for her.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 30, 2010)

Cute, unique, and funny.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 30, 2010)

Wow, whenever that chapter gets animated, you know they're going to bleep out Legend of the Strongest Man Kurosawa from the TV broadcasts. Copy Right issues and all xDD

Not to mention the Miki's own Seiyuu reference (Eri Nakao) 
Although, it doesn't have as much effect if it was mentioned in the actual anime. 

Thankfully, Hayate held the psychological edge until the very end and a nice albeit predictable birthday surprise for Ayumu. 

It goes to shows that even normal characters can have their time to shine


----------



## Random Member (Jul 30, 2010)

That was really cute. I'm happy for Ayumu.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 30, 2010)

Ah, that was a sweet chapter.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 30, 2010)

You'll never see me complain about an Ayumu storyline since she's my favorite character. Now, she goes back in the shadows for god knows how long...


----------



## FanB0y (Jul 30, 2010)

Flawed Perfection said:


> And while some fans weren't too thrilled with the A-Tan arc being too serious, I thought it was a nice change of pace, as long as it realizes that comedy is it's main bread and butter.



I actually liked the Athens Arc. I like A-Tan as a character and her relationship with Hayate.  I'm not a really big fan of character pairings in general but I actually found HayatexAthena to be quite palatable. 

Oh and it's about time Ayumu got the spotlight again.  She's one of my favorites; a really normal girl in a quite abnormal world.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 5, 2010)

*If you're spotted you're dead.* Words to live by 
lol, Hinagiku timing can be both considered a blessing and a curse depending on who you're asking


----------



## Mider T (Aug 5, 2010)

Hinagiku is still a child at love compared to the rest of the cast Reminds me of Misaka a bit...

And Tama was forgotten about  Perhaps a play on the fact that he goes like 50 chapters without appearing?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 5, 2010)

^And the last time Tama actually made a relevant appearance he was trying to get home and not get killed. The more things change....


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 5, 2010)

Flawed Perfection said:


> ^And the last time Tama actually made a relevant appearance he was trying to get home and not get killed. The more things change....



Last time was before Hayate, Nagi, and Maria were leaving for Greece. He was plotting to keep Hayate in Japan so Hayate wouldn't run off to marry Nagi.

And he burned Klaus' passport instead.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 5, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Last time was before Hayate, Nagi, and Maria were leaving for Greece. He was plotting to keep Hayate in Japan so Hayate wouldn't run off to marry Nagi.
> 
> And he burned Klaus' passport instead.



I did say last time he was actually relevant. I didn't want to count that xDD


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 5, 2010)

I count that as relevant though...  It was what stopped Klaus from being on the trip.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 18, 2010)

Poor Hina-tan was played around by Hayate xDD

However, he did manage to get her to leave so he could continue transporting Tama. Now, all that's left is to find out whose attacking them :S


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 18, 2010)

The Church of Hinagiku was trolled once again.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 18, 2010)

Up until that hug, I thought that Hinagiku was overreacting (as usual) to the situation. But Hayate hugging her like that along with those smooth lines would have gotten most of the female characters reeled in. 

Too bad he played it off 

Hayate's future as an unintentional womanizer looks clearer by the day.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 18, 2010)

He was fending off Tama though...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 18, 2010)

^Which was why I said it was *un*intentional.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 18, 2010)

Must've skimmed over that...


----------



## Random Member (Aug 18, 2010)

Hina-tan...I'm glad Hinagiku declined. As cute a nickname as it may be, it'd be weird to see Hayate calling her that, I think.

And it looks like this small Tama arc is about to get interesting but I'm still hoping things lead back to Luca soon.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 18, 2010)

I like how the start of the chapter felt kind of random when it addressed the fact that Nagi hasn't been going to school lately. Hopefully, they'll be back in school at some point because there's always tons of storyline material just waiting to plundered.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 26, 2010)

Scan for ch.285 is now out.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 26, 2010)

Yay! Foreshadowing!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 26, 2010)

Well, we have a new character (or two) to look out for in future chapters. And Nagi's the last person I'd ever want to see laugh at someone else doujin works.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 27, 2010)

out now...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 3, 2010)

It goes figure that the one person who finds the _lost Tama_ is the Queen of getting lost, Isumi. 

At least she had a useful tool for Tama.

And that new character certainly moves quickly :S


----------



## Random Member (Sep 3, 2010)

Looks like new girl may be in the business of stirring shit up, not that I mind. She's already making for an interesting addition, imo, so I'm looking forward to more of life at the apartment with her there.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 3, 2010)

Heh, jealous Maria is jealous, but not as much as Nagi.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 9, 2010)

Wow, I wonder what Yozora's true objective regarding Hayate could be?


----------



## Random Member (Sep 9, 2010)

Shit, I thought she was gonna join. I guess it could always happen later once Hayate wins her over. Probably already a work in progress.


----------



## Amatsu (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm still catching up. I'm around chapter 145 right now but I love this series.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 16, 2010)

Poor Hata...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 16, 2010)

LOL, I wasn't aware that dabbling in the stock market was still part of Nagi's plan.
Nice jab at JUMP while plugging in your own Magazine. 

Ashibashi-sensei makes a reappearance and has the best line of the chapter (pg.12) 

I wonder if he really is modeled after Hayate no Gotoku's managaka?


----------



## Random Member (Sep 16, 2010)

The fourth-wall breaking this chapter...

I think it'd be cool if Nagi actually ended up improving after getting some tips, advice or a lesson from Ashibashi. Though, with the likelihood of her listening to any criticism that isn't outright praising her manga, I suppose a Plan D may be in order.

I wonder if Maria will end up joining the gang at their visit to the studio later on. Not that I'm complaining but there seemed to be little point to showing her overhearing the conversation otherwise so I do hope she pops up over there. Much lulz would be sure to follow, considering Ashibashi probably still thinks she's a man.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 16, 2010)

Flawed Perfection said:


> Nice jab at JUMP while plugging in your own Magazine.
> 
> I wonder if he really is modeled after Hayate no Gotoku's managaka?



Hata's got to make money somehow, the poor guy was (and possibly still is) struggling with debt. It'll be a while before he can afford and apartment like Ashibashi-sensei.

Maybe Ashibashi-sensei is the embodiment of Hata's dreams? Hit Mangaka, wonderful apartment, rich? Seems like the perfect dream for a starving artist.

(I too share that dream Hata-Sensei, I too share that dream...)

And Nagi, thanks for the info... Granted I don't think Sunday would take Manga from a foreigner and I think Lulu is a much better choice for me...


----------



## Mider T (Sep 16, 2010)

Something tells me the 4th wall is about to come crumbling down.


----------



## Amatsu (Sep 17, 2010)

I just got caught up. I can't wait to see what kind of arc this will turn into but I'm surprised they still haven't made a Love Hina reference.

Even so is there speculation that Shiranui is somehow Hayate's brother transformed into a cat for some reason?

and I hope that somehow we'll see Nagi get back the inheritance. That and I hope we see more Hayate x Athena action this arc along with some Hayate x Hinagiku.

I really wonder who the new villain will be.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 23, 2010)

Scan for ch.289 is out.


----------



## Random Member (Sep 23, 2010)

Uh, Azumamiya sure is on a different path than I remember. Some of that background for him felt like it was pulled out of nowhere, though I guess the wackiness of that fits this manga. 

If he's sticking around for a while, I hope his new little rivalry with Ayumu is amusing because without Nonohara at his side, I don't really have much incentive to look forward to Azumamiya's presence.

In any case, I'm glad things have finally lead back to Luca. Maybe she can actually make a two consecutive chapter appearance this time.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 23, 2010)

I almost forgot about Azumamiya. I didn't expect him to have a visceral reaction to Ayumu. As for Nagi, reality can be cruel. Well, at least she now realizes the gap between her work and a real mangaka's.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 1, 2010)

It seemed really weird for Nagi to be down about her manuscripts. Afterall, the running joke of the series has been her unfounded confidence in drawing manga. 

I guess geniuses are one of the more fragile creatures. 

And I'm guessing it's Chiharu's whose going to be key in helping Nagi out of her current funk.


----------



## Random Member (Oct 1, 2010)

Dat angst...

I agree, it certainly did feel weird since it was Nagi of all people. Maybe she'll become just a little more humble because of this experience.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 1, 2010)

Meh I always figured that Nagi will get her inheritance back somehow or another so somehow this little development will end up meaning nothing.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 7, 2010)

I knew Chiharu would be the one to relight passion within Nagi. Next chapter should provide that very needed push.


----------



## Random Member (Oct 7, 2010)

Doujin Convention should be fun after all this moping around. I'm glad for it since it may be a chance for a run-in with Luca, though, I'm also just as interested in the old guy Chiharu found in that picture left behind. Good chance he's got something to do with Yozora, I think.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 7, 2010)

Black Magic and Alchemy apparently make the hearts of young maidens throb


----------



## Random Member (Oct 8, 2010)

Especially if they're like Chiharu. Maid cosplayan', doujins and now this? I'm liking her more and more. pek


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 14, 2010)

Scan for ch.292 is now out.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 14, 2010)

It's all about the passion.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 14, 2010)

lol, can you really do image training for a doujinshi convention?

And this convention turned out to include quite a few characters. This is probably going to turn out to be an interesting arc.

I almost forgot about that teacher who has an obsession with Gundam figures (Kaoru) Now that was an awkward meeting. 

Kazuki, Wataru and Saki for some odd reason didn't surprise me by being there. 

Also, I would have figured Kotetsu would be selling trap doujins like Hayate had guessed.


----------



## Random Member (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm enjoying the bit of seriousness this arc is carrying itself with in regards to a character's dreams more with each chapter. Seeing Hayate give his 2 cents on dreams made me remember how depressingly unlucky he really is, which I sometimes forget due to the humorous atmosphere of the manga. He should be happy to see Nagi get something out of this convention at the very least so I hope things go well there. 

About Yozora, should be interesting to see how she plans to "take care" of things. I wonder if she'll be heading for the mansion or straight to the convention for Hayate, though (personally leaning towards the former). And I guess her dog is the one to tell her about the photo of the 28th popping up and if that's the case, I hope the little thing turns out to be something like Athena's Machina instead of another talking animal, if only to see it fight Hayate later.

Also expecting and hoping to see Chiharu near the top of this newly announced character popularity poll.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 21, 2010)

Scan for ch.293 is out now.


----------



## Random Member (Oct 21, 2010)

A challenger appeared!

I wonder how her little contest against the supposedly popular Maizumi Circle will play out. It'd be a shame to see her put down after having her spirits picked back up with Chiharu's help. I'm assuming Luca's confidence is riding on this a bit too, since it seems she may have been afraid to sell her own material this time around.

Yozora trying to exact revenge on a crossdressing Hayate should provide some good laughs so I'm looking forward to that. I'm also eager to see if Yukiji will ever run into one of Kaoru's figurines he so generously bundled with his doujins.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 21, 2010)

Of course we'd have Hayate cross dressing. It wouldn't be Hayate no Gotoku if that wasn't the case. And I find it very interesting how the last couple of chapters have delved deeply into the realm of otakuism. The series has always been Tongue-in-cheek with certain aspects of doujins, model building, NEETS, etc...but this doujin convention has taken it to a whole new level. 

I'm kind of glad that the story hasn't neglected Hayate, and things look to be heating up as far as that mysterious new character is concerned.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 28, 2010)

Nagi passion for doujins seems to have rekindled a bit and I wonder just how much of this plot will be spent on her preparing for her doujin showdown on June 12th?

As for Hayate, the "stage battle" hopefully will be interesting 


And am I the only one who thinks that girl in the poster on page 2 looks like a character from The World God Only Knows..xD


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 28, 2010)

That's right Nagi! The passion is everything!!! TT_TT

I _will_ get my act together, and my projects will have the passion of a thousand suns!!!

You and me Nagi! We're destined for greatness!!!


----------



## Random Member (Oct 31, 2010)

I think Nagi's in over her head but I'm looking forward to seeing how far her "burning spirit" can get her in the challenge she agreed to. Of course, it'd be nice and more reassuring if she obtained something else other than passion to help her out in this case.

On the front with Hayate, that was some good quick thinking on his part, but I fear one day he's going to cross a point in cosplaying as a maid that he won't be able to return from. His introduction as "Maid Star" was rather convincing.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 2, 2010)

Scan for ch.295 is out now.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 2, 2010)

Geez, everything's coming out early this week huh?

Edit: Geez... That thing of the IGN guys (Matt, Craig, Chadd, and Peer) has really gotten around... A little too much. It's still not old, Japan?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 2, 2010)

The maid cosplay battle was funnier than I could have ever imagined. So many lulz moments packed into on chapter.


----------



## Random Member (Nov 3, 2010)

I should have expected such a reaction from the crowd about Maid Star's gender . Can't say I share their or Kotetsu's enthusiasm about trap-Hayate but it was funny to see.

With Hayate finally meeting up with Luca, I'm even more eager to see what'll come of their interaction once the latter regains consciousness. Even more so than that, I'm looking forward to Nagi meeting her as well as I'm interested in what kind of relationship those two will form.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 11, 2010)

Yay Luca! =D


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 11, 2010)

Loved Luca's character but it's really suspicious that she doesn't want to go to the hospital and couldn't even take a taxi. Although, no insurance and cash on hand does sound like reasonable excuses


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2010)

Wow, what an unfortunate dolphin 
The dark humor almost reminds me of otters11.

Well, Luca seems to have another side to her when on stage.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 25, 2010)

Things just keep getting weirder in this series. We have a Idol who also happens to be a doujin artist that goes through a full performance even though she's suffering through a great amount of pain. 

The random, wacky side to Hayate is what makes the series so enjoyable but even I want to know where this is going.


----------



## Random Member (Nov 26, 2010)

Loved the spread with Luca in different costumes.

Though they haven't exactly met personally yet, Nagi's impression of Luca after seeing her on stage is already different from what I expected a few chapters ago before Luca being an idol was revealed. 

But more than Nagi actually meeting personally with Luca, I'm more interested in if Hayate will be present as Nagi's butler at the time. Luca still thinks Maid Star is a girl so I think it'll be interesting to see what would follow if she saw "Maid Star" in a butler uniform. But knowing this manga sometimes, she may fail to see that both are the same person.


----------



## PPsycho (Nov 26, 2010)

This arc is getting more and more interesting.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 4, 2010)

Ch.299 has been released.


----------



## Random Member (Dec 5, 2010)

That ended rather differently than I was expecting. I thought Nagi would have at least realized Hayate was hanging with Luca, if not at least meet Luca personally. The King's Jewel being connected to the mess with Yozora also came as a bit of a surprise. Now I'm more interested in Yozora's business than I am in Nagi meeting Luca or her doujin-related issues.

Alongside A-tan coming back into the story, I'm also looking forward to the results for the recent popularity poll.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 5, 2010)

The 28th, The King's Jewels, and A-Tan. I think we have another interesting arc coming into focus...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 5, 2010)

The 28th, The King's Jewels, and A-Tan. I think we have another interesting arc coming into focus...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 8, 2010)

A-tan and Hinagiku sure knew how to rock those Santa costumes 

I'm still a bit lost about what's going to happen with this story line involving A-Tan, Hayate's brother and the Garden Palace (among many other things), but you can't fault the story for not keeping you hooked. 

Now, I wonder what's the deal with that Chibi A-Tan?
I knew A-Tan told Hayate that she would be meeting with him soon and not to lose composure, but that was kind of unexpected.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 8, 2010)

Something dealing with the garden palace.

I don't trust Aika for some reason.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 8, 2010)

Oh great, more majutsu

I'm hoping we'll get to see Hayate's brother to learn more about Nagi's mother.  All it takes is for Klaus to see him.


----------



## Random Member (Dec 9, 2010)

The turn out for the poll results, as far as the top few are concerned, was kind of as I expected. A little sad that poor Maria only got 5th place. 

I'm kind of pleased to see Aika returning to the story, since I'm under the impression her return is related to the King's Jewel. Should this be the case and she gets more panel time then I'm expecting Wataru to be getting a little something too.

About the Athena-looking loli, she amused me greatly. It felt so weird to see that face without those familiar headlights lurking not too far below.


----------



## ZyX (Dec 10, 2010)

Hinagiku is where it's at, so I'm pleased with the 1st place results.  

Good to see a render of that double page spread of the results come out.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 23, 2010)

It's only natural that if Hina's the mother then Hayate would be the father 

Well, the apartment should have two new tenants, once Hayate gets Hinagiku to accept her Mama role.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 23, 2010)

Athena... 

Hinagiku... 

Man, looks like I can ignore this storyarc.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 23, 2010)

Oh yay... Another arc to have more Hinagiku and Athena...

I have a feeling even when this arc is over it won't really be the end of Chibi-Athena's exploits, that'll be for another arc. I predict it ends when Hinagiku accepts being a tenant and that'll take so many chapters of ship teasing...

Whoopee, Athena and Hinagiku are popular... But they're starting to get a little stifling, because weren't we just with Athena not too long ago? And Hinagiku playing such a big role in it too?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 23, 2010)

And the thing is Athena said she was going away...then the stupid bitch WON'T go away. She was gone for like...4/5ths of an arc before she shows up in a dream sequence. She's as boring as Hinagiku...maybe even more. And now they focus on the two most boring characters in the same arc. Oh joy.

I hope Nagi stabs chibi-Athena in the eye with one of her copic markers.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 23, 2010)

Sometimes the power of popularity gets a little bit on my nerves. It did with Naruto (One can only guess who) and Hata's doing it again with Athena and Hinagiku.


----------



## Random Member (Dec 23, 2010)

I, for one, don't mind this new development. 

The idea of Hayate, Nagi, Hinagiku and A-tan all living under one roof is appealing to me, if only because of the hijinks I assume will follow.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 3, 2011)

*Hayate Live Action Television Series:*



> Takashi Kumagai, Shogakukan's editor in charge of the Hayate the Combat Butler manga, revealed in an interview with the Mainichi
> Shimbun paper's Mantan Web site that the next step after the Hayate film is already being planned. Shogakukan's Weekly Shonen Sunday magazine had announced last month that first-time director Hideto Komori is helming the theatrical film. The original manga ? and the anime based on it ? follow a boy named Hayate who serves as a butler, bodyguard, confidante, and more to a girl named Nagi to pay off a 156,804,000-yen (about US$1.8-million) debt.
> 
> *Kumagai also mentioned the separate live-action television series that the Taiwanese production and broadcasting company Gala TV will premiere this spring. This live-action series is part of the overall "2011 Hayate the Combat Butler Project" along with the anime film, although Kumagai noted that the live-action cast is depicted as adults (unlike in the original manga). He also indicated that big changes are in store for the heroine Nagi in the original manga this year.*
> ...



Well, with Nagi working on the doujin, I'm surprised that 2011 is going to be a big year for her. 

Right now, what most people see are A-Tan and Hina, but Nagi hasn't been ignored.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 6, 2011)

Scan for ch.302 is out now.


----------



## Random Member (Jan 6, 2011)

Well, I expected Hayate screwing up left and right in his attempt to get Hinagiku to comply, but I wasn't expecting him to fail in the end, so little A-tan being the one to come through there came as a small surprise to me.

Anyway, glad it only took a chapter to get around that little issue. Aside from the hijinks that are sure to follow from these new tenants moving in, I'm also really interested in how Yozora will fit into the development with little A-tan. 

And on a different note, I found it amusing how little A-tan had been told the Violet Mansion was a concentration spot of incredible powers. Was very likely that way before Nagi & Co. moved in, but considering there's a ghost, talking animal and super Butler living there now, I just thought it was funny how it seemed to attract the unordinary.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 6, 2011)

After that slick proposal from Hayate he blows it big time and A-Tan wraps things up be blackmailing Hina. 

Well, at least we got Hayate asking advice on how to convince a girl to move in with him to perfect comedic effect.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 12, 2011)

A maximum of 1 hours sleep? Makes me tired just thinking about it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 12, 2011)

Hayate isn't human. To bed @4:00 am and to rise @5:00am is unreasonable and will lead to an early death for any human. It was nice seeing the daily routines of each of the apartment's residents. The chapter was probably nothing more than a stop gap before the start of another storyline but it was still entertaining.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 14, 2011)

The Special Revolve is also out.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 19, 2011)

I will say this only once: SQUEEE!!!


----------



## Random Member (Jan 19, 2011)

Uneventful chapter but I still enjoyed it. I always like some Maria panel time and the fanservice wasn't bad. Now if only some of the other residents of the mansion had gone too.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 19, 2011)

Whenever there's a naked Hayate, Kotetsu will be sure to follow. 

Kind of a average chapter with nothing of real note or humor.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 19, 2011)

Might be uneventful to you guys, but I liked the little bit of Hayate/Maria, so I'm glad the other residents didn't go. Lord knows how long it'll take before Maria gets some more time other than the usual stuff she does. (Yunno, with Hinagiku and Athena hogging most of the time...)

Also, maybe it's me but Maria seems to get a little more flirty whenever she's alone with Hayate.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 20, 2011)

Hayate is inhuman. It seems that 24 hour per day isn't enough for Hayate..He should migrate to Mars.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 26, 2011)

I should have known this storyline would take an odd turn. Leave it to Yukiji to take an alternate path to gaining fortune 

Kaoru still has a shot and doesn't even know it.


----------



## Random Member (Jan 26, 2011)

Boring chapter, imo.

It had its funny moments, like Yukiji asking about becoming a mangaka after her trail of thought was on the marriage conversation, but I really care less and less about KaoruxYukiji the more it's brought up. 

There's a more interesting point in the story that's come about recently too so a break from that disappointed me as well.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 2, 2011)

A rather boring chapter to be honest with you. It pretty much confirmed that A-Tan's memories and powers are sealed, which shouldn't come as a surprise to anyone at this point. 

Gimme more Nagi, please!!


----------



## Random Member (Feb 2, 2011)

^Yeah, I suppose it wasn't all that great of a chapter. I did like it more than the previous, however, if only for A-tan. She was really adorable. And for some reason, I've always liked Fumi, so that was a plus. I guess I find her hyperness cute or something.


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 2, 2011)

Actually A-Tan gave a lot of Nagi-like expresions this chapter, which shows how much of a kid the other still is  
I still fail to see the point of this arc, but as with the previous one it might get better with time.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 2, 2011)

I still think we're in these little "inbetween" chapters where it's mostly just the antics on Hayate and friends. Last chapter was a Yukiji chapter where KaoruXYukiji is touched up upon, the one before was a Maria chapter where HayateXMaria gets _some_ development, and this one was an Athena chapter where it could lead to another arc later on in the story. It's not so much an arc itself since everything dealing with an arc was left after that convention.

But surely we don't need another chapter explaining how their days are hour by hour, do we, Hata?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 6, 2011)

We need a chapter about Nagi oversleeping with nothing but panels of Nagi sleeping.


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 9, 2011)

307 folks
Like he did here right? 

edit: So I wonder will we have a filler chapter that focuses more on side characters every two chapters now during this little arc? Oh well, I can bear with it, since most characters are very likeable.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 9, 2011)

We do live in tough economic times. If only all of life's financial burdens could be alleviated by borrowing a large sum of cash from a childhood friend. 

And I'm questioning how Hayate could have had so many jobs in the past and give such flimsy job seeking advice


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 9, 2011)

Sakuya cover is awesome.

But... Filler is filler, Hata didn't really need to to a story about Wataru and Saki, but then again they really do add something to the story.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 9, 2011)

That cleavage on the cover is amazing.


----------



## Random Member (Feb 10, 2011)

Sometimes Hata really annoys me with how he does these kinds of chapters while something more interesting (at least to me) could get some attention. Right now the main story interests me a lot more than Wataru and his inferior harem.

I do have a feeling the stuff this chapter could actually have a lot more relevance later on though, like if Wataru's new business manages to help Nagi financially or if it's a manga-related business or something.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 17, 2011)

Quite a random chapter but I don't mind since I'm a huge Izumi fan. Yes, Izumi is actually my favorite character, believe it or not.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 17, 2011)

Izumi-Chan <3


----------



## Random Member (Feb 17, 2011)

Also an Izumi fan myself, so I didn't mind the chapter much at all.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 17, 2011)

Hum, now that I'm reading this series over again and still following weekly, I can definately tell that the art style has evolved.

And I thought it looked the same throughout the series, humhum.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 23, 2011)

The mangaka can use Maria filler bath scenes anytime!!

Not so interested in the chapter involving Sakuya.

And based on the previous chapter I didn't quite piece together it was Hayate who found the camera :S

*goes back to re-read that chapter*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 2, 2011)

When you're down on your luck and out of creative ideas, you can always turn to TRAPS 

Didn't expect him to wear Ayumu's clothes though...xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 10, 2011)

Based on last weeks ending, I should have known this would be used as a device to allow TRAP Hayate and Luca to reunite. Unlike most plot devices, I don't mind it being employed here


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 18, 2011)

Kind of hard to build trust with a person when one of them isn't being truthful about their gender 

Great chapter, though and I want to see what develops now that Maria is in the picture xDD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 24, 2011)

Just when you think Hayate was clear he gets sucked right back in. I wonder how long he plans to keep extending that lie of his? And at least Nagi got to meet her idol....literally and figuratively.


----------



## Random Member (Mar 24, 2011)

I was about to be so ticked off that Nagi missed a chance at meeting Luca again. The re-appearance at the end caught me off guard. Very much looking forward to the next chapter.


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 25, 2011)

I wonder if Hayate's identity as a man will be revealed, or will we get another masquerade chapter.

Maria's expresions were hilarious.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 25, 2011)

Well...as long as the story isn't focusing on Athena, I don't mind.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm liking this arc, it's not all overly dramatic as the last one...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 30, 2011)

I wonder if all idols stretch the facts regarding their popularity or if there really are a quadrillion people on the planet 

This chapter made me appreciate Luca's character a bit more. Her sense of humor even in a series like this is kind of refreshing.

The final page of this chapter was awkward yet entertaining to say the least.


----------



## Golbez (Mar 31, 2011)

I bet if Hayate would wear his butler suit again, while keeping his hairstyle like that, he could probably still convince Luca that he's a girl.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 15, 2011)

I totally forgot about Wataru borrowing the $100M from Sakuya. xD
And Hayate should never be around money...never


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 20, 2011)

Fumi is annoying.


----------



## Random Member (Apr 20, 2011)

I like her. She's really hyper but I've yet to find her annoying. I was actually starting to miss an appearance from her the other day.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 20, 2011)

Damn! A dog who manages to not only steal a steel suitcase but hide it's contents is a professional criminal in the making.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 20, 2011)

That's exactly why I find her annoying: she's extremely hyper.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Apr 21, 2011)

Fumi is awesome!!


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 27, 2011)

Has Wataru made his choice in his very own little harem? There is still uncertainties in the air, but as life moves forward for Wataru, the decisions he makes in his lifetime will certainly come back to either haunt or reward him with despair or happiness.

And as this story arc draws to a close, we are given more insight to the many numerous characters that inhabit the world of Hayate no Gotoku!

Tune in two weeks from now for the next exciting chapter of Hayate The Combat Butler, with a brand new Story Arc! (or another gag chapter.)


----------



## Random Member (Apr 27, 2011)

I think getting back to more of Luca or the bit with the Shirozakura would be nice, but I'm expecting another gag chapter.

This recent arc didn't do much for me at first but by the end I guess I did enjoy seeing Wataru learn a lesson. Getting a real look at Armaggedon was cool too.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 27, 2011)

Also, no more Fumi.


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 27, 2011)

Armaggedon was creepy. Hilarious.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2011)

Didn't expect Wataru to drop out of school, but I guess he needed to do in order to focus more on the business. In essence he chose Saki over Isumi by making that decision.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 11, 2011)

Nagi may be on to something. Nothing helps a series like a cute mascot character, so Ayumu was heading in the right direction when she suggested drawing a cute kitty.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 18, 2011)

Well, I do agree with Chiharu that their student council is stronger than a Gundam xD
Now, lets see what kind of constructive criticism Hinagiku can give our aspiring mangaka.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 26, 2011)

Hinagiku sure was brutal with her critiques but it's just what Luca truly needed if she wishes to improve her skills. The problem is that her body seems stressed out as it is.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 26, 2011)

Stupid Hinagiku killed Luca.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 29, 2011)

Hayate has added yet another arduous task to his already packed scheduled. Doesn't he only get 4 hours of sleep a day? Well, I guess adding another job like Idol health manager is child's play compared to Nagi trying to sell 1000 copies of a doujin.


----------



## Golbez (May 29, 2011)

Actually, looking 4 pages back in this thread, it appears he only gets 1 hour of sleep a day.
Oh dear...


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 29, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> Hayate isn't human. *To bed @4:00 am and to rise @5:00am is unreasonable and will lead to an early death for any human.* It was nice seeing the daily routines of each of the apartment's residents. The chapter was probably nothing more than a stop gap before the start of another storyline but it was still entertaining.




lol, how could I forget....

Oh, well who need sleep?


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jun 8, 2011)

Hayate is not human

I predict that Luca will think Hayate as the maid twin brother or something.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm glad they gave another run down of Hayate's entire schedule, this time with Luca's tasks now included. I am a bit confused how he managed to gain 2 additional hours of sleep with *more* work piled on (went to bed @2:00am instead of 4:00am). However, if anyone can overcome that fuzzy math, super Hayate could certainly overcome that pesky time barrier.

And my favorite part of the chapter had to be Luca stating her previous life was that of a Dreamcast system.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 9, 2011)

Movie  is out


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 14, 2011)

Scan for Ch.324 is out now.


----------



## Random Member (Jun 14, 2011)

I sure hope the author makes good use of this chapter's setup and has Luca finally discover Hayate's gender. Would be kind of a shame to see this opportunity go to waste, imo, and I am getting a little weary of this misunderstanding. Heck, even Maria could have ended it and freed up a few pages.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow, Luca is super naive, although I can understand her thinking Hayate is naturally a girl given his facial features xDD

The next chapter seems to screams some mishap occurring at the public bath.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 20, 2011)

As a huge Izumi fan was pleasantly rewarded this chapter. Everything else was exactly what I envisioned last week.


----------



## Killed14puppies (Jun 21, 2011)

Nice!  A cross dressing mentality can get him out of this situation.  Love the humor in this series.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 27, 2011)

Hmmh...well, it's good knowing that Luca isn't truly angry at Hayate but now she's certainly going to avoid him due to sheer embarrassment.


----------



## PPsycho (Jun 29, 2011)

Random Member said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ni ha ha

Well I'm glad that the cross dressing part is over.

For now...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 3, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Can't wait to see what major task Luca wants Hayate to undergo. It must be major if she's willing to forgive him. And I wonder when Luca will find out that Hayate has a similar past as hers?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 11, 2011)

Something tells me the mangaka is using this arc as a form of self reflection. The mangaka theme has been present throughout this series but this arc has turned up many notches.


lol@ the Stein's Gate references

And I guess it was only a matter of time before Luca and Nagi got together in regards to their doujins projects. It's going to be interesting if they can help one another and each put out a decent title.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 20, 2011)

Hmmh...I wonder if Hayate plans to tell Ruka about how he met Nagi? If he does then Ruka will realize just how alike she and Hayate really are...


----------



## Destin (Jul 27, 2011)

Chapter 330 is out.

12 pages again.


----------



## Random Member (Jul 27, 2011)

Hata should at least focus on the more interesting group of characters at the moment if he's gonna dish out the short chaps. Just my personal feeling.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 27, 2011)

Wait...why did they suddenly shift back to Wataru's storyline? Well, Isumi's ability to be completely oblivious to certain things is astounding. I'd be surprised if Wataru actually was straight forward in confessing and Isumi actually understood it.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Jul 27, 2011)

Where on earth did that come from? Such a random shift.


----------



## Destin (Aug 2, 2011)

Lol, okay that was a great way to start off the chapter at least.


So he parted with his first love eh.  Good to see some decisiveness in some male leads than others I can, but won't name.


----------



## Random Member (Aug 2, 2011)

I agree. If nothing else, I did like getting to see some decisiveness out of Wataru. Back to the more interesting stuff now, hopefully.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 2, 2011)

Isumi's ability to get easily lost is as strong as ever 

It's great to see Wataru hold firm and in telling Isumi how he felt about her can finally move on.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 16, 2011)

Scan for Ch.332 is out now.


----------



## Random Member (Aug 16, 2011)

I guess the author manages to keep up with current airing anime. There was the previously mentioned S;G reference and now Penguindrum.


----------



## Destin (Aug 23, 2011)

Chapter 333 is out.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 23, 2011)

Epic manga businesswoman Nagi is epic.


----------



## Golbez (Aug 30, 2011)

>Ruka's costume

No wonder it sold out so fast, hah.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 30, 2011)

She only had 30 copies of the book. Meh. Hinagiku as usual, can go to hell.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 30, 2011)

lol, a doujin rival goes down before the battle begins 

I knew Ruka would do well, but to sell out already? Nagi has a long road ahead of her even with Maria's Photo doujin book as her main selling point. And even if she did reach her sales target it would seem like a hollow victory of sorts (even if Nagi doesn't see it that way)


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 30, 2011)

Nagi has to sell 33 times as many copies as Ruka. Good thing otaku are all perverts.


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 31, 2011)

Anybody remember this page?
here
I think the outcome is pretty clear.


----------



## Random Member (Aug 31, 2011)

I had forgotten about it completely. That's quite a while back Hata foreshadowed this. 

Looking back on it now, there was a lot of unrelated stuff in-between. I had only managed to remember Wataru's chapters.


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 31, 2011)

At the begining I thought that this was an apartment building that Nagi would eventually own, and I've pretty much forgotten about it too, but in the latest chapter when the building was shown it rang a bell.

But the questin remains, whether Nagi failed to sell the copies, or if she is not content with her method after all(maybe some harsh words from Luca, too?)


----------



## Random Member (Aug 31, 2011)

I think it will be both if not only the latter and that she'll be in some harsh words. Realizing that the method she was using didn't do her any good as a mangaka would be good growth for her, I think.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 9, 2011)

Shocker!! Content and substance wins over style?! Who would have thunk it? 
And yeah, I agree with RM that the short manga of Ruka easily grabbed my attention. It was short, cute and funny.


----------



## Rokudaime (Sep 9, 2011)

Did I just saw Kyubei in HnG?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't believe for one second anyone would buy more than one copy of Luka's manga. 

People buying Maria photobooks on the other hand...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 15, 2011)

All 1000 of Maria's photobooks soldout. 

Nagi's method works.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 15, 2011)

Damn, Maria must have been beyond embarrassed having to sell her own book.
And I see the mangaka introduced a new character who appeared in the movie first. Nice tie in, lol.


----------



## hellosquared (Sep 16, 2011)

Is there a list of doujins online that aren't about sex? I want to see what kind of quality they actually are irl. Although some of the sex ones have surprisingly good plot/art/is funny, such as "power play, witchcraft"


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 17, 2011)

It's cute seeing Nagi throw Maria a bone by criticizing Hayate's cooking and restoring a bit of dignity back into her character.  

It also shows that Nagi is an extremely harsh grader when it comes to her meals.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 26, 2011)

I've never hid the fact that I was a big Izumi fan so I enjoyed this weeks chapter. Now we got some one on one tutoring going on


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 5, 2011)

Like the cmall break in the 4th wall when Nagi mentioned getting a certain game and Hayate reminded her the manga is set in 2005. 

Maria had a great analogy to motivate Nagi. It was kind of powerful since the value in one's life is directly attached to something Nagi could actually hold and associate with.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 11, 2011)

Kind of cute seeing Hinagiku fret over something so simple as asking Hayate to give her a shoulder massage. She makes things much too difficult on herself.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 18, 2011)

I didn't figure Isumi would be the type to want a maid but it was cute seeing her want one because Nagi and Sakuya have one xD

Fumi made this chapter for me especially since I didn't expect to see her again for a while. The criteria for choosing a maid (smart phone power) was a bit odd but I wouldn't expect less from Isumi's mom. And it had a somewhat bitter sweet lesson to it all. Both Sakuya and Nagi are lacking mothers in their lives and I didn't realize that having a maid helps fill that void somewhat.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 18, 2011)

Did Smart phones even exist in 2005?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 18, 2011)

^Which probably explains why having that trait in a maid was so unique


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 23, 2011)

That was one weird chapter from start to finish. At least Nagi made a new friend and perhaps she'll get some guidance for her manga whether it's intentional or not.

*Edit:*

Wow, I can't believe Ruka's doujin was actually produced. I wish this was an actual series rather than a one-shot.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2011)

Ruka's doujin shouldn't have been able to sell any copies. 

She should've done a manga about a zombie or something. 

dat Nagi being at too high a level


----------



## hellosquared (Oct 24, 2011)

guessing nagi will make a manga about her new friend's life? Finding inspiration in real life is what writers and artists do all the time


----------



## daikun (Nov 1, 2011)

Hayate the combat butler 343

Chapter 343 is out http://manga.redhawkscans.com/reader/read/hayate_no_gotoku/en/0/343/


----------



## Random Member (Nov 1, 2011)

Looks like Kayura's the one, once whatever it is keeping her from advising Nagi is passed that is.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 1, 2011)

Talk about guilty by association. That police officer was being quite the douche for wanting to arrest Nagi after she stated she was Kayura's friend. 

It's only been two chapters but Kayura has already grown on me. Part of it has to do with her impressive Otaku background. 
I do wonder what's the small snag keeping her from advising Nagi.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 9, 2011)

What a pretty simple yet reasonable explanation as to why she couldn't be Nagi advisor 

I am glad that her advice flies right in the face of everything Hinagiku suggested. You probably will need an unconventional method if you plan on doing the impossible which is selling a trillion copies.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2011)

lol, we really did go back to Wataru's storyline. And of course if there's a birthday forgotten, Hayate's there to make you look bad in comparison xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 22, 2011)

I lay the blame on Hayate not anticipating Nagi would be incompetent at heating her own food. Well, at least it allowed A-Tan and Nagi to venture out doors on their own for once.


----------



## PPsycho (Nov 29, 2011)

Man, I need to catch up. Any sign of a new arc incoming? Or can we say that the Nagi-mangaka thing is still ongoing? I thought we will jump to something new once she failed at the convention. Not sure I want this to become second Bakuman.


----------



## Random Member (Nov 29, 2011)

Still on the Nagi-mangaka thing. That gets attention every so often though.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 29, 2011)

That's new, I've seen characters blame their clothes for additional weight gain but not their hair band xD

If Ayumu didn't feel inferior to her love rivals before, an idol should do the trick


----------



## Random Member (Dec 6, 2011)

A chapter about gardening...

Only thing worth noting I took away from this is that they still have access to the Sanzenin mansion, which struck me as odd if only just a little bit.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 6, 2011)

Well, we all know which characters are part of the gardening food faction and which support the aesthetics faction


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 13, 2011)

I would have felt guilty too, if I had tried asking Maria whether it was okay to eat Ramen the same night she made dinner. xD

And I guess Russian Ramen works on some level


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 17, 2011)

What a convenient plot device having Kayura being the new transfer student who also happens to be a young prodigy. And poor unused trolley. Even the mangaka forgot about it. 

Don't mind the Hinagiku fan service one bit


----------



## Revan21 (Dec 17, 2011)

Random Member said:


> Those last two pages.
> 
> Sometimes I have to wonder if Hayate does it on purpose.



Definitely, 
but he can be so innocent about it that you would never label him as a pervert unlike other harem-leads who get that at the first occasion)


----------



## Golbez (Dec 30, 2011)

"Hayate no Gotoku! will be going on a hiatus starting next issue. It will resume in issue 13 on 2/29."

Wait, WHAT?

"A special project called "Weekly Hayate no Gotoku!" begins in the next issue!!"

... Huh.


----------



## Random Member (Dec 30, 2011)

I think the special project is the Colorful Hayate no Gotoku Hata is launching. I'm hoping that it doesn't consist only of 4-koma.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 30, 2011)

Obligatory love for an Izumi chapter. <3

She was able to get some alone time with Hayate and even got him to feed her, although she had to swallow a bit of pride with that lie she gave out.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 3, 2012)

*Two Month Hiatus of Hayate no Gotoku! Manga Announced*


			
				MAL said:
			
		

> According to the Shogakukan official website, Hata Kenjiro will suspend the serialization of "Hayate no Gotoku!" from January 4th (Chapter 351) until February 29th. He said "I need to prepare for a very important project at the sacrifice of the weekly serialization. The details of what I'm working on will be announced within this year."
> 
> Related topic: New Anime of Hayate no Gotoku Confirmed
> 
> ...



That special project better be worth it


----------



## Mider T (Feb 18, 2012)

The anime is going to go ahead of the manga, she needs to give the anime team direction.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 27, 2012)

Heck, it's about time, hmhm.


----------



## Random Member (Feb 27, 2012)

4th wall is obliterated, as usual. Nice to have the manga back despite being displeased with it for a while.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 27, 2012)

Great seeing Hayate back after what felt like ages. And I agree with Nagi. I completely forgot what was going on in the most recent chapters before it went on break 

They really went overboard this chapter in breaking the 4th wall and poking fun at themselves for missing 6 weeks of releases.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 3, 2012)

OMFG, this was a chapter dedicated to screwing with Hayate as much as humanely possible...and then some. Seriously? 100cc of Hayate's blood was needed to defeat a creature the same day as the exam? 

I sure hoped he passed his exams after being put through the ringer like that.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 11, 2012)

Poor Hayate got the financial death flag when he was roped into promising everyone they could have high grade meat.


----------



## Zephyr (Mar 19, 2012)

Well that was an interesting way of getting enough for his promise....


----------



## Random Member (Mar 19, 2012)

Indeed it was. I'm more surprised that he actually succeeded though.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 19, 2012)

Wow, so the strawman millionaire theory really does work. One's man thrash is certainly another man's treasure...especially if it's clothes worn by someone you're infatuated with


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 25, 2012)

And all it took was 350+ chapters to realize they we're labeled as the idiot trio 
Perhaps they should have gone with Hayate's original idea of having them just compete with their test results. 

He probably would have come out of the whole ordeal smelling a little better xDD


----------



## Kool-Aid (Mar 25, 2012)

Hayate looks weird dressed as a guy, they should just have him in a skirt all the time like cruz in needless


----------



## Mider T (Mar 25, 2012)

"You're all equally stupid"


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 27, 2012)

So...much...filler. 

Still..."You're all equally stupid."


----------



## Golbez (Apr 1, 2012)

The outcome was clear only a few pages in, as soon as "bike" was mentioned, hah.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 1, 2012)

Hayate has his work cut out for him. Let's see what kind of hijinks will arise from changing the locale of their training


----------



## Random Member (Apr 7, 2012)

I should know better than to get my hopes up here but I think the next chapter may be interesting since more than just Yukiji lurks the school grounds at night.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 8, 2012)

LOL, I love Harsh Hayate with a squirt gun. I too want to learn how to pull off a 180 in as little as 4 hours of training. 

Should have known Nagi would choose the Kind version knowing how lazy she is. xDD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 16, 2012)

Ayumu may have had a pessimistic view of married life of Hayate but it sure is pretty much aligned with what everyone else would have envisioned 

Didn't expect the Walt Disney quote at the end of the chapter.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 22, 2012)

Hinagiku's ability to perceive the supernatural is beyond scary accurate. And of course someone comes in at a very awkward moment


----------



## Random Member (Apr 22, 2012)

I thought 359 was good so I was hoping for 360 to continue to follow Nagi. Still a nice chapter nonetheless, I guess.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 23, 2012)

This manga has turned into Hayate the Filler Butler.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 3, 2012)

Pretty much another random chapter. Maria lives a pretty modest yet normal life. Although, I don't know if it's normal to make your own maid uniform.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 13, 2012)

Wow, her parents definitely had an inferiority complex going. Not only did they try to live vicariously through their child but shoulder her with their debt and abandoned her when they realized they couldn't fulfill their goal through their own strength. 

I hope I'm not the only one who found it incredibly sad that Ruka took on the debt solely because it was her only bond left to her parents.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 14, 2012)

Just how many characters in this manga are going to be kids who were abandoned by their parents and left with a debt?


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 14, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Just how many characters in this manga are going to be kids who were abandoned by their parents and left with a debt?



Characters of any importance whatsoever


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 14, 2012)

Hinagiku isn't important.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 14, 2012)

^She sure isn't but don't say that to her fanboys


----------



## Mider T (May 17, 2012)

So the series still takes place in 2005?


----------



## Random Member (May 17, 2012)

^Yeah, that's right, unless I'm forgetting something. If I'm not mistaken, only about 7 or 8 months have passed in-story since the start of the manga.


----------



## Mider T (May 17, 2012)

Seems to be about right.  Really caught me off guard when Hayate said he'd only been living with Nagi for a little over half a year.  Chapters don't really match up with the Timeline but oh well


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 19, 2012)

It finally seems like the storyline is actually moving along. It was interesting seeing Nagi go with the premise she previously thought up with but the storyboard felt too random 

Ruka seemed to have hit a major roadblock in her manager trying to prevent her from being a successful mangaka (and will be renting a room) and Ayumu visits the apartment where Hayate abd Co lives for the first time? (it felt as though she's been there before but that's just me assuming things because it feels as though all of the characters have knowledge of it )

This arc should entertaining so I'm expecting good things.


----------



## Random Member (May 19, 2012)

^Same here. 

I don't doubt Hayate will somehow get Atsumari to give Ruka a chance but I'm interested in how difficult it'll be, and if Ayumu will end up playing a part in that or if her visit may end up just being for Nagi. She managed to get Nagi off to good a start with her manga so maybe she can continue cause that storyboard was really out there.


----------



## Golbez (May 26, 2012)

>To be continued on Issue 28, which will be released on Wednesday, June 13th.

Not agaaain.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 26, 2012)

It only took us 29823984 chapters to get to the inevitable conclusion of all the girls after Hayate living under the same roof.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 26, 2012)

Ayumu who's always watching her budget suddenly has the cash reserves to rent an apartment? Ruka must be a huge threat in her eyes. The apartment should be even more lively now.


----------



## Golbez (Jun 9, 2012)

Ah, didn't realize the time had already passed.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 9, 2012)

Well, Ayumu definitely gave it her all in gathering enough money needed to move in. Now the full harem in place and hilarity can ensue.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 18, 2012)

The more interesting part of this chapter had nothing to do with Ruka and her difficult task of shirking her idol duties to pursuit her manga but the priest discovering some secret about the apartment.


----------



## Golbez (Jun 18, 2012)

More breaks? Sigh.


----------



## Random Member (Jun 22, 2012)

The series is supposed to receive a special announcement in the issue for 2 weeks from now. Here's to hoping it'll give details on Season 3.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 22, 2012)

Someday we'll actually get back to the main plot.


----------



## TemplateR (Jun 24, 2012)

Major Announcment ? New Anime-Season ?^^


----------



## Golbez (Jun 24, 2012)

Plot development? This cannot be!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 24, 2012)

Wow, tons of development this week. A magical barrier surrounding a portion of the apartment, talk about the King's Jewels once more, and finding a new candidate? Not to mention new characters Hinagiku confronting Ruka about Hayate. 

I don't remember the last time where we had one chapter packed with so much content.


----------



## Random Member (Jun 29, 2012)

Announcement was about Season 3.

It starts this fall and will be animated by studio Manglobe.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 29, 2012)

First Synergy, then JC Staff, now Manglobe?


----------



## TemplateR (Jun 29, 2012)

A continuation or a reboot ?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 4, 2012)

And the mystery grows. How did that casket that was in the royal garden end up in that apartment? It wasn't a coincidence that Hayate found that apartment or did A-Tan would show up. The storyline is finally becoming much more interesting.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 4, 2012)

Sometimes I get so focused on this being a comedy harem romance that the actual plot just confuses me.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm not quite sure what was in that coffin but to be that important where the enemy would need to burn the contents frankly, has me interested...

Well, I want to see how the battle turns out next chapter, since Isumi seems hell bent on ensuring that girl doesn't get away.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 14, 2012)

Pretty cool seeing Hayate go into action when A-Tan was in danger, but it did nothing more than show even if he and Isumi attacked the enemy at the same time, they'd still be at a disadvantage. 

Now, I wonder what kind of role the former Sanzenin Butler plays in all of this? I knew they'd eventually mentioned him again since he has a tie-in with the King's jewels, but the connection to A-Tan and that coffin is still hazy at best. 

Wow, Didn't expect to see a penguindrum logo randomly placed on a mug xD


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 21, 2012)

Hands off Nagi's man, Ruka.


----------



## 8 (Jul 21, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Hands off Nagi's man, Ruka.


actually i'd like to see hayate get with someone else then nagi. i wouldn't even mind which girl. just for the sake of rebelling against the too obvious and predictable ending.

nothing against nagi though. she's a good girl.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 21, 2012)

Didn't think Chiharu would suggest a welcoming party but someone had to seeing that we're getting a major influx of new residents. She also got to see why Hayate's so popular with the ladies xD

I love his response to Chiharu's question about what he would do if someone confessed to him. Asking if they're willing to share the same grave plot is both deep and economically sound 

And Ruka really laid quite the mental blow on Ayumu with *that* question


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 21, 2012)

8 said:


> actually i'd like to see hayate get with someone else then nagi. i wouldn't even mind which girl. just for the sake of rebelling against the too obvious and predictable ending.
> 
> nothing against nagi though. she's a good girl.



You say it's obvious, but everyone in the universe cries out for Hinagiku.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 21, 2012)

Dear god, anyone but Hinagiku. I use to like her but the fandom squashed any chance of me enjoying seeing that pairing.


----------



## hellosquared (Jul 21, 2012)

Harem ending is best ending, but no seriously, what's so bad about hinagiku? I don't care what the fans are like, she's a good character.


----------



## 8 (Jul 22, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> You say it's obvious, but everyone in the universe cries out for Hinagiku.





Kira Yamato said:


> Dear god, anyone but Hinagiku. I use to like her but the fandom squashed any chance of me enjoying seeing that pairing.


i had no idea. 

well i figured hinagiku would the most popular character with the most fierce fandom. but i don't visit other anime/manga related forums much besides then this one.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 22, 2012)

In terms of pairings, I usually leaned towards these:


Izumi x Hayate
Ayumu x Hayate
Ruka x Hayate (just recently shot up to the 3rd spot)

Ruka has a somewhat similar family background to that of Hayate and Hinagiku and also shares a similar passion to that of Nagi (drawing doujins/manga)



hellosquared said:


> Harem ending is best ending, but no seriously, what's so bad about hinagiku? I don't care what the fans are like, she's a good character.



Seems like there's too much of a push for her character. What really done it for me was when the anime came out with the Hina-centric ED. I don't like it when someone tries to force feed me stuff. 

Have things be a little more level.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 23, 2012)

I find Hinagiku bland and boring. Athena, too. Their fandoms don't exactly make me want to give them a chance, either.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 24, 2012)

Is it me or has the series seemed to turn into Love Hina ever since they moved to the apartments? Honestly I kinda miss the mansion.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 24, 2012)

Yeah, I think it was better when Nagi was rich. Now it's a manga about making doujin.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 26, 2012)

Well the doujin thing was always a Nagi centric thing, and so seeing that get developed along with her character isn't that surprising. My issue is that Hayate is now Keitarou. I mean you might as well say he's not really even a butler anymore outside of the title. Maria isn't really a maid anymore either outside of wearing the outfit. 

It just doesn't seem like a butler comedy anymore but more like just a regular comedy, and I like to think that wasn't the point of this series to begin with. Heck maybe this whole apartment arc thing was the editors decision.

Well it's not like the series has turned bad or anything. It's still got charm and heck knows I still love the characters even if the plot of this series is confusing as fuck. It's just that I feel like the series has lost its focus since the whole apartment arc started to the point that I haven't been feeling very excited about each chapter coming out. Sometimes I take long breaks in between reads cause of that.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm not sure what had less plot progression...the last year of this manga or the five minutes Goku had left on Namek.


----------



## Raptor (Jul 27, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I'm not sure what had less plot progression...the last year of this manga or the five minutes Goku had left on Namek.



Ah! my Goddess.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 27, 2012)

Nah, the last 20 years of cockblocking was clearly building up to the current one instance of plot progression they had.


----------



## Raptor (Jul 27, 2012)

^ I would call that less plot progression.  Specially since it took the guy like 20 years to say that he loved her.  /sigh


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 27, 2012)

I notice all the Hinagiku hate but I actually like her. Heck if there was a girl I even remotely disliked in this manga it'd be Nishizawa.

I mean sure she has her shining moments every now and then, but it's like she's got a fucking one tracked mind. What with all the "oh no Hayate just LOOKED at another girl he must obviously love her. I must make him love meeeeeee!" BS that surrounds her. I'm just so damn sick of it. Sure the other girls are just as lovesick with Hayate but it's not the only thing they think about. 

And at first back in the early chapters when she was just Nagi's rival for Hayate I was fine with that. Because Nagi needed a rival like Nishizawa, but with Hinagiku, Ruka, and Athena proving to be BETTER rivals it just shows how sad and pathetic Nishizawa as a character really is. Since her infatuation with Hayate I would argue is pretty much her entire character. You know outside of that rare chapter where she actually breaks away from that. Like when she inspired Nagi's doujinshi.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 27, 2012)

I'll give her one thing...Hinagiku isn't nearly as terrible as Athena.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 27, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I'll give her one thing...Hinagiku isn't nearly as terrible as Athena.



How is Athena terrible?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 27, 2012)

Girl with magical powers who appears out of nowhere 200+ chapters in the story and is loved by everyone and also perfect at doing everything and is also conveniently the love of the main character's life and also happens to know the main villain and has some super secret dark terrible power?

I dunno...she seems a bit too Mary Sue-ish.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 27, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Girl with magical powers who appears out of nowhere 200+ chapters in the story and is *loved by everyone* and also perfect at doing everything and is also conveniently the love of the main character's life and also happens to know the main villain and has some super secret dark terrible power?
> 
> I dunno...she seems a bit too Mary Sue-ish.



Not more than Hinagiku...not by a long shot


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 27, 2012)

Hinagiku can go kick rocks.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 28, 2012)

meh I think Athena and Hinagiku are great characters. I just wish we'd learn more about Maria's past. We keep seeing snippets but for a girl as intelligent as her I have to wonder why she'd want to be a maid.... Though I'm betting the big reveal to that is because she just likes wearing the outfit, but you know I was hoping for a deeper reason. Maybe like being indebted to Nagi's mother or something.

Also this is pretty cool even if a fake


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 28, 2012)

Maria was found on the doorstep of a church as a baby and raised as a maid...how did you miss that?


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 28, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Maria was found on the doorstep of a church as a baby and raised as a maid...how did you miss that?



Cause I don't really remember that. All I remember is that she went to hakuou, which I found strange then cause why would one of the smartest students in the school's history become a maid of all things?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 29, 2012)

LOL, even when not directly mentioned we all know Maria is the mature woman, even though she's around everyone else age 

And it may have been a misunderstanding but Ayumu and Ruka took quite some damage when Hayate replied to Ruka that Chihiro asked the same question (confession)


----------



## Mider T (Jul 29, 2012)

I think the funniest time is when Yukiji consoled in her despite Yukiji being 11 years older.  It really pissed Maria off


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 30, 2012)

Maria's only like 17, but graduated when she was like 13. I remember when she tried to go undercover by putting on her school uniform.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 30, 2012)

She was also the Student Council President, remember who her subordinate was?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 4, 2012)

Hayate follows the will of the readers. Why give Risa special treatment when she's at least one rung below the female character popularity poll 

I know Izumi can be absent minded at times but to accidentally come to school in your pajamas is beyond funny. This chapter is a perfect example of why Izumi is in my top list of female characters. xDD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 19, 2012)

Damn you Hinagiku. Your careless words almost attracted quite the moocher  

I am impressed though, I guess I should have expected that Yuki was quite the looker in her more youthful days but those pictures even surprised me. 

Let me guess, we're in for some flashbacks the next few chapters?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 19, 2012)

Well, she's not hard on the eyes now, so it's no surprise.


----------



## Golbez (Aug 26, 2012)

I knew about 5 pages before the reveal that it was because of a lack of money, hah.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 26, 2012)

I loved how they lampooned a possible story of Yukiji giving up her dream of becoming a rock star to gain steady employment for the sake of her younger sister. She just couldn't afford a new guitar and just eventually grew lazy over time. xDD


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 12, 2012)

Fumi's grown on me, not by this chapter alone, but this chapter did remind me of it.

I can just imagine a small gif of chibi Fumi stretching out her chibi body in her emoticon face with the word "FUMI" appearing as though she were shouting it to the world.

It might not sound interesting to you guys, but I chuckled all day during work thinking about making something like that.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 12, 2012)

I loved the look of contempt on Hayate's face as Fumi made that half-hearted confession.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 12, 2012)

Yes, that look of contempt from Hayate was hilarious.

"*HEY!!!* What's with that look!? Why would you look at someone like they're a pile of trash!?"

"Oh, Sorry. I let my true feelings slip out."

"YOUR TRUE FEELINGS ARE THAT FUMI IS TRASH!?"


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 12, 2012)

Goat-like legs.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 16, 2012)

I kinda wonder why an iPhone, a reference to Nisekoi, and all this recent tech and references are happening in this story still make sense when the manga is still chronologically in 2005...

But I choose to ignore it because it's funny.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 16, 2012)

Drunkenwhale said:


> I kinda wonder why an iPhone, a reference to Nisekoi, and all this recent tech and references are happening in this story still make sense when the manga is still chronologically in 2005...
> 
> But I choose to ignore it because it's funny.



Yeah, I was almost expecting Nagi's PSP to be a Vita at one point  

All in all, I still enjoyed the Family Restaurant chapter.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 16, 2012)

I kinda want to try that, going to a restaurant to think up some ideas, because it's happened to me before while I was just going, and I never have a notepad on me during those trips.

But I kinda don't want to because of all the screaming kids.



Also Kira, I love the design of the girl in your sig. There's just something about it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 22, 2012)

And suddenly...Ruka starts coughing up blood. We all knew this couldn't have just been about summer homework.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 22, 2012)

Must be the "Some Other Stuff"


I can already hear some shippers' wailing screams... Delicious...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 1, 2012)

I guess I should have expected this chapter to have more of a serious tone. A Bucket List does get you refocused on what's more important in life.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 2, 2012)

Nagi crapping on Ruka's bucket list.


----------



## Weather (Oct 7, 2012)

The beautiful nature... God, I'm bored -.-

Priceless.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 7, 2012)

Wouldn't blame her.

I don't like sitting around with nothing to do, I kinda like working on things, thinking about things to do later, doing stuff with my hands. Just simply relaxing doesn't cut it for me, if I'm stuck in the woods I'll most likely be climbing a tree.

But now Hayate will be stuck taking a break from his job as a butler, and the Hayate/Ruka bonding montage will begin... Or rather I'm willing to bet Hayate will fuck it up.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 7, 2012)

I would be scared out of my mind if I had to rely on Isumi for proper Directions, but I guess they really did make it to the Rainbow Village 

Let's see if Ruka and Hayate can actually take a break from their roles. That in itself might be an impossible task.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Oct 15, 2012)

Doho, dat first page. 

Why can't I hold all this foreshadowing.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 15, 2012)

I couldn't stop laughing at the though of Hayate complimenting Nagi for being extremely sloth like. 

Well, we've met our fanservice quota this week. Now let's see how far they'll push Ruka x Hayate before everyone gets back.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 21, 2012)

Well she finally said/did it.  She's much more straightforward than the other girls so perhaps she has a fighting chance?


----------



## Random Member (Oct 21, 2012)

That'd be nice. She can relate really well to Hayate and his situation, so I think she has a fighting chance too. Up there after Athena and Hinagiku.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 21, 2012)

Finally, one of Hayate's possible love interests makes a solid move. I hope they don't try to explain that scene away with some type of misunderstanding or Ruka taking back her actions in some form.


----------



## 8 (Oct 21, 2012)

i'd love to see some actual romance. hopefully ruka is serious and doesn't take it back.


----------



## Boomy (Oct 21, 2012)

That was good. But I still want HayatexHinagiku


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 21, 2012)

And I want more HayateXMaria, pipe dream I know, but if Ruka gets him, then I guess I am fine with that...


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Oct 22, 2012)

I know the odds of someone dying in a manga like this isn't high, but man oh man Ruka's in a minefield with the way she's tripping death flags.

Hope I'm wrong, but man.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 4, 2012)

Ruka sure is persistent.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 4, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Ruka sure is persistent.



Which is a good thing in my book. Hayate couldn't even think up a proper reply and recycled his 2D excuse he used on Ayumu. 

She is managing to corner Hayate. If he wasn't bound by duty to Nagi, would he have properly accepted her feelings? I have a sneaking suspicion that he wouldn't and that there is still a girl that he holds closer to him than anyone else


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 4, 2012)

Athena...

WHY MUST YOU HOLD OUR HERO'S HEART?!?

If it isn't his duty to Nagi, it's Athena... And it kinda makes the whole harem thing, the interactions and the misunderstandings with the other girls, etc. kinda useless, since he's not going to respond even if someone confesses due to those two things...

Then again, this is Hayate the Combat Butler... Where Fumi had a whole chapter about changing herself for the summer... Not that I mind, Fumi is pretty funny.


----------



## 8 (Nov 4, 2012)

how boring of hayate. rejecting ruka just like that.


----------



## Raptor (Nov 5, 2012)

If he rejects her for Hina or Maria, I'd be perfectly fine with that.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 5, 2012)

Take Hina out of the equation Raptor and you get my sentiments...

I'm... Not very fond of Hina for some reason...


----------



## Raptor (Nov 5, 2012)

Honestly:  Maria is by far my favorite, but there haven't been as many Maria/Hayate moments through the manga as I'd like so my hopes are kinda low, but hey I won't say no.

Hina is just too adorable, I can't help but want to cheer her on.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 11, 2012)

"Rice sure is hard when you don't cook it."

Why was that so funny to me? lol


----------



## Amatsu (Nov 15, 2012)

Well this was a point we knew would eventually come about. I'm just wondering what Athena and Hinagiku are going to do when they find out about that kiss with Ruka. 

Somehow I think she won't be alive much longer if they have anything to say about it.


----------



## hellosquared (Nov 25, 2012)

Amatsu said:


> Well this was a point we knew would eventually come about. I'm just wondering what Athena and Hinagiku are going to do when they find out about that kiss with Ruka.
> 
> Somehow I think she won't be alive much longer if they have anything to say about it.



Hina might just up the dere and fail miserably and go back to the tsun. Athena... well I think she's a little girl right now as a handicap for all the others or else she would win hands down at the moment. 

[offtopic:] Damn that's a nice set you have there. Is that a reference to s3e3?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 26, 2012)

I can see the Nagi ending.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 26, 2012)

The gauntlet has been thrown. After raising the stakes, Nagi's fully aware of how Ruka feels about Hayate. Going to be interesting to see how Nagi responds since I still haven't seen anything from her quality of doujins that would lead to her beating Ruka in a showdown.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 26, 2012)

Nagi is a much better artist.


----------



## Amatsu (Nov 28, 2012)

Except that Hayate's going to reject all of them for Athena. That's the problem. It doesn't matter if Ruka bests all of Hayate's harem there's no way she can get past Athena.



hellosquared said:


> Hina might just up the dere and fail miserably and go back to the tsun. Athena... well I think she's a little girl right now as a handicap for all the others or else she would win hands down at the moment.
> 
> [offtopic:] Damn that's a nice set you have there. Is that a reference to s3e3?



Yeah that is what my set is based on. 

As for Athena she isn't going to be a little girl forever. That's why Hina's there in the first place. The second Athena gets her original form back Hayate's pretty much hers.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 28, 2012)

Athena has even less of a chance than Hinagiku. She had her chance and she gave him up. It's over.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 28, 2012)

It's obvious Fumi wins in the end


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 28, 2012)

Fumi is too perfect. Mary Sues can't win.


----------



## Amatsu (Nov 28, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Athena has even less of a chance than Hinagiku. She had her chance and she gave him up. It's over.



Except Hayate admitted to Hina's face that he still loves Athena, and when Ruka kissed him the first person he thought of was Athena's reaction so... I'd say the chances he still loves her are pretty darn high right now.

And yeah Fumi is too Mary Sue to win. That's why her advances failed last time.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 28, 2012)

I think Hayate may love Athena but he's not _in love_ with her.  She's more of a fond person just because she was his first girlfriend.  Anybody who's experienced in love should know what I mean.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 29, 2012)

Amatsu said:


> Except that Hayate's going to reject all of them for Athena. That's the problem. It doesn't matter if Ruka bests all of Hayate's harem there's no way she can get past Athena.
> 
> As for Athena she isn't going to be a little girl forever. That's why Hina's there in the first place. The second Athena gets her original form back Hayate's pretty much hers.



Of course Athena's not going to be a little girl forever, all girls grow up lol.

Joking aside...

You're kinda forgetting that Hayate kinda still owes Nagi a huge financial debt that Ruka's currently betting over - the reason Hayate said he couldn't date her in the first place, aside from the failed 2D girls thing.

I know Athena most likely has the funds to cover Hayate's debt and then some (although I can't help but be a little uncertain about it...) but Athena suddenly being an adult again doesn't unnecessary mean it's immediately endgame for our lovable butler and his harem.

We don't know why Athena's a kid again, what the circumstances about her transformation are over or what it brings to the future of her character.

We actually don't even know much about her. She's mysterious, lives in a magical garden not seen by most people, has a magic mirror who shows people she's known (her connection to Maria is unclear which adds more mystery), was possessed by a spirit, perhaps could be something similar, we had that coffin not unlike in her own castle in the apartment, etc.

In short, there's a whole lot to the story that we don't know and can only speculate.



Meanwhile, we have an aloof butler with lots of chicks after him who seems more or less more focused on his job than any real prospects of romance. Sure, it's a really tough wall to crack, many of the story's heroines have all done some damage to that wall, but it has still so far been in vain.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 3, 2012)

More bait and switch from Hata. Will the plot ever progress? 

And A-tan showed up...and Hayate didn't even care.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 3, 2012)

I can kinda hear Amatsu's rebuttal to that statement "But she's still in kid form, once she becomes an adult again Hayate will be hers."

God I hate Aika. Something about her just seems... Off.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 3, 2012)

Horrible, horrible timing. That's all I can say about this chapter. 

Call Block Saki next time >_>


----------



## Mider T (Dec 3, 2012)

Funniest chapter in awhile.  I actually didn't get bored reading.


----------



## Amatsu (Dec 8, 2012)

Drunkenwhale said:


> I can kinda hear Amatsu's rebuttal to that statement "But she's still in kid form, once she becomes an adult again Hayate will be hers."
> 
> God I hate Aika. Something about her just seems... Off.



You know me so well... Though I'm still cheering for Ruka and Hina anyways.

The only person I don't like and would never root for is Nishizawa. I sort of just wish she'd go away. Besides that I like pretty much everyone in Hayate's harem.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 24, 2012)

Hinagiku chapter.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 24, 2012)

Hinagiku's eyes when she realized they were alone...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 6, 2013)

Poor Ruka...Nagi is gonna curbstomp her.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 6, 2013)

That's some serious confidence when you ask Hayate to help the opponent (as a way of giving Ruka a little bit of time alone w/ Hayate) because you already know that victory is assured.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 8, 2013)

This chapter made me tear up a little at the end. Seriously. Despite all the comedy and misunderstandings. It's the downright serious chapters like these that really make this such a beautiful series. I'm pretty confident that Nagi is going to win this and return to the mansion. After all the foreshadowing seems to be headed that way, and of course there's the final game that of course Hayate will need to be present for. I feel like we're rounding third on this manga, and slowly but surely we're reaching some kind of conclusion. Either to this arc or the entire series. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 23, 2013)

Eh? In 391 was I the only one who spotted anime tenchou?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 24, 2013)

"I'm not going to support a stupid girl."



So harsh.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 11, 2013)

So, when's Hop-chan getting serialized?


----------



## 8 (Feb 11, 2013)

hop-chan is such a sue.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2013)

Ruka's a bold one that's for sure.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 24, 2013)

Mider T said:


> Ruka's a bold one that's for sure.



I'll give her credit for that move. She probably has a feeling that Hayate feels indebted to Nagi and plans to serve her irregardless of the debt owed. Hayate's unwavering loyalty to Nagi isn't romantically based which is why if Ruka went with the marriage angle. Still, even if she obtained Hayate through that route, she still won't be truly happy unless she's the most important person in Hayate's life.


----------



## Tir (Feb 24, 2013)

Hope Ruka wins the competition. Honestly speaking, I'm getting bored of he always put Nagi above all else. Need a competition for A-tan


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 24, 2013)

Ruka can go die in a ditch.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 24, 2013)

What happened to 399?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 24, 2013)

thanks for spoiling the ending of the doujin showdown arc Nagi!! This series sure loves breaking the 4th wall alot  





Mider T said:


> What happened to 399?



It's been out for about a week now. Ch.399


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 25, 2013)

No tits.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh I've already read it, just you didn't announce it.

And lol no tits, she really does have a flat chest compared to Sakuya.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 23, 2013)

Never ask Athena to motivate you :rofl


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 23, 2013)

A-Tan being a hardcore S was confirmed


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 4, 2013)

And Hina then dumps a dictionary... And then weights...

Yeah...


----------



## dream (Jul 7, 2013)

*Has not read the last 300+ chapters*

Misunderstanding time???


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 7, 2013)

Either a misunderstanding or dream sequence


----------



## 8 (Jul 21, 2013)

those damn glasses!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 21, 2013)

We all know she isn't going to quit her job as an idol.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2013)

This manga is extremely boring now.  It's a shame.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 21, 2013)

Well, it does feel as if they're stretching out the storyline involving Nagi and the doujin competition. I'd rather they go back to the whole mystery surrounding A-tan because that's storyline is needlessly in limbo.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 29, 2013)

I think I dislike Ruka even more than I dislike Hinagiku.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 25, 2013)

Well that was a nice sendoff for the Ruka arc. We'll probably see her again, but in the meantime, more fans (at least where I read it) are going to be bitching about Athena and Hinagiku getting shafted...


----------



## 8 (Dec 7, 2013)

chapter 433


*Spoiler*: __ 



new arc. and main plot is finally back. this could be interesting.

and a new mysterious girl, eh? 

hayatte's harem + 1.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 7, 2013)

The competition wasn't that bad, not sure why people were so uptight about it.

I personally dislike Athena and Hinagiku, and would rather have Maria get some sort of character focus, since she was one of the more prominent characters prior to Hinagiku becoming popular and Athena's whole arc.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 2, 2014)

Oh... YAY... Well, at least we'll get some answers...


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jan 16, 2014)

I dropped this after the Athena arc. Seemed to be going nowhere, and the harem elements and the repetitiveness sort of got overboard.

Has the Alice storyline been resolved yet?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 16, 2014)

No, kinda glad it isn't because I don't like Athena (or Hinagiku for that matter) and damn Hayate had a horrible childhood.

Also, I like how Hayate's dad now looks more Hayate-centric instead of that cop out idea where he had a generic look. Makes it look like they're actually related now.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 17, 2014)

Didn't expect to see that kind of exchange, but I guess he couldn't bring himself to completely crush Hayate despite him being a perfect candidate.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jan 17, 2014)

So it literally took them over 430 chapters to confirm that Mikado was the Santa in the first one? Hah.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 17, 2014)

I believe the reveal about Mikado was Santa was definitely earlier than that, perhaps prior to Athena's arc.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jan 17, 2014)

I don't think it was actually confirmed since the most I remember is Mikado reiterating Santa's line.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 27, 2014)

An explanation, but I'm still a little confused...


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 27, 2014)

Hinamatsuri


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 1, 2014)

Link removed


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 29, 2014)

Man has this thread gotten shitty... There used to be discussions and speculation... Now... It's just a bunch of chapter links and redirects... Most of them already late and skipping...

Kinda the best chance to jump ship from this forum.


----------



## rajin (Dec 24, 2014)

*Hayate no Gotoku! 477 Raw*

*
Also chapter 10 is out.*


----------



## rajin (Feb 4, 2015)

*Hayate no Gotoku! 480 Raw*

*Source*


----------



## rajin (Feb 25, 2015)

*Hayate no Gotoku! 483 Raw*
*Chapter 85*


----------



## Mider T (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm so behind.


----------



## rajin (May 20, 2015)

*Hayate no Gotoku! 493 Raw*

*Chapter 57*


----------



## rajin (Jun 10, 2015)

*Hayate no Gotoku! 496 Raw*

*Chapter 81!*


----------



## rajin (Jul 22, 2015)

*Hayate no Gotoku! 501 Raw*

*Chapter 58*


----------



## rajin (Aug 5, 2015)

*cnet128 translation
*


----------



## rajin (Aug 26, 2015)

*Hayate no Gotoku! 504 Raw*

*Chapter 55.*


----------



## rajin (Sep 3, 2015)

*Chapter 90*


----------



## rajin (Sep 11, 2015)

*Chapter 60
*


----------



## rajin (Dec 23, 2015)

*Chapter 34*


----------



## rajin (Jan 21, 2016)

*He actually becomes a whole different kind of swagalicious beast altogether*


----------



## rajin (Jan 28, 2016)

*Chinese scans of 197*


----------



## rajin (Feb 11, 2016)

*Chapter 70*


----------



## rajin (Feb 18, 2016)

*recently*


----------



## rajin (Feb 24, 2016)

*Secondary link*


----------



## rajin (Mar 2, 2016)

*Chapter 207*


----------



## rajin (Mar 10, 2016)

*Chapter 116*


----------



## Doblac (Mar 23, 2016)

It certainly looks like the plot has been advancing in the latest chapters, but no one seem to bother discussing...


----------



## rajin (Apr 15, 2016)

*Chapter 253*


----------



## rajin (Apr 28, 2016)

*Chapter 122*


----------



## rajin (May 11, 2016)

Chapter 216


----------



## rajin (May 19, 2016)

[source]


----------



## rajin (Jun 15, 2016)

531 Page 20


----------



## rajin (Jun 22, 2016)

English scan out!


----------



## rajin (Jul 8, 2016)

Chapter 265


----------



## rajin (Jul 12, 2016)

18 is out


----------



## rajin (Jul 19, 2016)

*Chapter 85*


----------



## rajin (Jul 27, 2016)

Chapter 44


----------



## rajin (Aug 10, 2016)

Ikumi's son always looks awkward and butthurt with their relationship


----------



## rajin (Aug 31, 2016)

9


----------



## rajin (Sep 14, 2016)

Ichigo easily stopping a giant guard with huge muscles


----------



## rajin (Sep 21, 2016)

(and Yammy absolutely accomplishes this


----------



## rajin (Sep 28, 2016)

LINK


----------



## rajin (Oct 12, 2016)

Chapter's also on MF!


----------



## rajin (Dec 14, 2016)

Chapter 48


----------



## rajin (Jan 11, 2017)

here


----------



## rajin (Jan 14, 2017)

has any watched the Tv Drama of the manga?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 14, 2017)

No.


----------



## rajin (Jan 24, 2017)

Here.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 10, 2017)

Goodbye Maria and happy birthday Nagi!


----------



## rajin (Feb 15, 2017)

Chapter 106


----------



## rajin (Mar 2, 2017)

Chapter One Hundo


----------



## Mider T (Mar 15, 2017)

I thought she was Sakuya for a bit lol.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 23, 2017)

So it's come to this.  One more chapter to go.  Not a very good explanation how Hayate escaped the King's Palace.


----------



## Mider T (May 1, 2017)

The last chapter.

Why the FUCK did Hayate choose Nagi?   And no mention of Maria?  Hina confessed but they didn't even show it.  Let down.


----------

